# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2013 às 16:44)

Fevereiro começa com um belo dia de sol, máxima a chegar aos 19,4ºC e com pouco vento. Cheira a Primavera...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2013 às 23:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (14h31)
Temperatura mínima = 7,3 ºC (07h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Céu quase limpo (só nuvens altas) durante o dia; períodos de chuva  fraca a partir das 20h45. Vento moderado com rajadas nas últimas horas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2013 às 10:35)

Umas imagens do Diário do Alentejo - Vale de Rocins com Beja lá ao fundo.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2013 às 21:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,3 ºC (15h03)
Temperatura mínima = 5,6 ºC (07h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*O verde predomina por todas as paisagens rurais do Alentejo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *5,6 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## Brunomc (3 Fev 2013 às 01:08)

Boa Noite
Por aqui estão uns 5.8ºC


----------



## PedroMAR (3 Fev 2013 às 02:22)

Bom dia
Por aqui 
Temperatura:  4 °C
Sensação Térmica:  2 °C  
Ponto de Orvalho:  5 °C  
Vento:  8 km/h de NNW
Rajada de Vento: 12 km/h


----------



## Brunomc (3 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

Condições actuais :

- Céu pouco nublado
- Vento fraco [ N/NE ]
- 11.9ºC

T.Max : 14.3ºC
T.Min : 3.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2013 às 20:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,6 ºC (15h13)
Temperatura mínima = 2,6 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *2,6 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2013 às 14:04)

Boas,

Depois de mais uma madrugada bem fria, com a mínima a descer aos *2,7ºC*, o dia segue com céu limpo, vento fraco de N e temperatura amena, tendo já atingido os 20,7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2013 às 21:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,6 ºC (14h47)
Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (06h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2013 às 21:47)

Mínima de 6,2ºC por aqui. Agora 10,9ºC com vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2013 às 07:58)

Grande inversão térmica, 3.8ºC actuais com mínima de 3,6ºC. Na cidade estão 10ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2013 às 10:00)

Nevoeiro e 7,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2013 às 23:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,2 ºC (14h51)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 6,6 ºC (06h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Manhã de nevoeiro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2013 às 16:48)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de sol com algumas nuvens e vento fraco de Norte. Temperatura ligeiramente mais baixa em relação a ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2013 às 22:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,9 ºC (13h58)
Temperatura mínima = 3,6 ºC (03h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2013 às 22:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e vento de norte. Agora, está um vendaval para estragar a mínima.  Até a barraca abana. 

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 6.5ºC
actual: 9.9ºC


----------



## aoc36 (7 Fev 2013 às 01:45)

tempo actual:

temp: 9.1
humidade: 72%
vento calmo de NW


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2013 às 10:45)

Aqui no Marrocos amarelo os dias sucedem-se sem novidades. Céu pouco nublado ou limpo. O único elemento novo tem sido o vento mas já amainou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2013 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de sol e frio.

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 5.6ºC
actual: 7.3ºC

A este ritmo e se não fizer vento, coisa que duvido esta noite terei uma bela mínima.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2013 às 20:11)

Mínima de 2,9ºC e máxima de 11,0ºC. Agora 7,3ºC em subida. Céu limpo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Fev 2013 às 20:15)

6,9ºC em Serpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2013 às 20:53)

Em cerca de 45 minutos, já desceu cerca de 1 grau, neste momento sigo com 6.3ºC. 

Almancil também vai lançado com 5.9ºC.

A ver se não vem o vento, estragar tudo.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Fev 2013 às 21:38)

No Sítio das Fontes a temperatura já está nos 3,1ºC. Sem vento neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2013 às 22:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,4 ºC (15h29)
Temperatura mínima = 2,0 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Chegou finalmente o tempo muito frio  Perspectiva novamente do regresso da neve ao Alentejo (Serra de S.Mamede) na noite de Domingo para Segunda-feira ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *2,0 ºC* (dia 7).


----------



## amando96 (8 Fev 2013 às 00:21)

Mínima de 5.6ºC e por agora 5.9ºC, deve baixar até aos 4ºC mais ou menos(Dentro da vila), vou ver se dou uma volta pela serra de manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2013 às 01:06)

Segundo o IPMA,às 0horas, Aljezur já ia nos *0,2ºC*, impressionante.


----------



## aoc36 (8 Fev 2013 às 01:51)

minima: 6.8 
actual: 7.2
maxima : 15.9 
pressao: 1024

act: voltou para a minima do dia em 10 min e o vento chegou por aqui NW/W a 6 kmh e uma temperatura de 4º a 6º


----------



## Brunomc (8 Fev 2013 às 07:25)

Bom Dia 

Por aqui caiu uma geada 
Neste momento céu limpo, vento nulo e estou com 2.6ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Fev 2013 às 08:24)

Mínima de 2,0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (8 Fev 2013 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi bem fria por cá, com a mínima a chegar aos *1,1ºC*  no Sítio das Fontes. Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de N e 9,6ºC.


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2013 às 09:03)

Aljezur (-2,2ºC) de mínima.

No resto do Marrocos amarelo amanhece com céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2013 às 11:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 13.8ºC com vento de norte que acordou há pouco. *A mínima tenho algumas dúvidas, visto ter tido uma mínima de* -0.2ºC, às 7h15m quando saí de casa, a estação marcava 0.7ºC e o carro marcou 1ºC junto à rotunda do nó de acesso à A22. Os carros aqui na rua, estavam todos com uma camada de gelo em cima.

Normalmente, eu tenho as mínimas mais baixas aqui, quando o vento é de norte durante o dia e durante a noite não faz, quando faz nordeste/leste nunca desce muito que o vento faz sempre durante toda a noite.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2013 às 21:04)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (15h03)
Temperatura mínima = 2,6 ºC (07h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2013 às 21:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e agora o vento sopra com alguma intensidade.

Máxima: 16.7ºC
mínima: -0.2ºC
actual: 11.8ºC


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2013 às 09:49)

Novo dia no Marrocos amarelo e nesta madrugada os congeladores não se ligaram porque foram perturbados pelo vento. A geada foi marginal.

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2013 às 10:24)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura mínima = 2,8 ºC (07h40)


----------



## amando96 (9 Fev 2013 às 13:53)

Ontem mínima de 3.3ºC dentro da vila(a 15 metros de altura) e pela fonte férrea de manhã as poças e lama tinham uma camada de gelo por cima:








Ainda pensei que ia ao chão mas não escorregou 

Mas não se compara com o ano passado pela mesma altura em tinha tudo 1-2cm de gelo mesmo dentro da ribeira.

Mas este ano leva bem mais água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2013 às 18:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e a noite promete ser bem fresca.

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 8.0ºC
actual: 9.6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2013 às 20:01)

Aqui, a descer muito lentamente, 9.3ºC.

Em Almancil, vai bem lançada a temperatura já com 6.6ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2013 às 20:08)

8,0ºC por aqui com 7 e picos perto de S. Mamede, deve inverter. Vento nulo, mas predomina de Sul quando é fraco.
Máxima de 14,2ºC e mínima de 6,9ºC.


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2013 às 08:51)

-2ºC em Aljezur durante a madrugada.

Céu limpo em Faro. Talvez apareça alguma nebulosidade da parte da tarde mas não se espera nada de precipitação.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2013 às 10:08)

Bom dia,

Madrugada bem fria por cá, com a mínima a descer aos *-0,4ºC*  no Sítio das Fontes. Nova mínima do ano.

Neste momento sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de E e 10,5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2013 às 15:12)

Alandroal: Céu encoberto e vento moderado. Temperatura estável nos 11,2 ºC; mínima de 2,7 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2013 às 15:19)

Chuva muito fraca, só dá mesmo para molhar o chão levemente, com 8,4ºC e 90% HR. 29,5 km/h de SW. T. mín de 3,6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2013 às 16:19)

Alandroal: chuviscos fracos; temperatura de 10,2 ºC e vento moderado com rajadas. O ar frio só deverá chegar aqui ao início da manhã de amanhã, com a passagem a regime de aguaceiros; até lá alguma precipitação pouco significativa e a temperatura deverá descer para os 5 ou 6 graus ...


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2013 às 16:41)

0,6mm acumulados e 8,7ºC. Rajada de 60 km/h há pouco.


----------



## aoc36 (10 Fev 2013 às 20:55)

por aqui chove......


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2013 às 21:02)

Em Faro está ventoso mas não há chuva.


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2013 às 21:09)

Começou a chuviscar.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2013 às 21:34)

Por aqui dia algo agradável, ao ínicio da manhã sem vento e a partir do meio da manhã com o levantar de uma brisa algo fresca de Noroeste. Temperatura na casa dos 15ºc/16ºc durante o dia (pelo menos na região de Faro/Olhão).
De manhãzita havia alguma geada nos locais mais abrigados (a ver se posto aqui as fotos que tirei).
Já chuviscou à pouco e parece que ficará por aqui. Vento moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## aoc36 (10 Fev 2013 às 21:40)

a minha estaçao nao marcou nada de chuva (mas choveu) :S!!!!


----------



## mesteves (10 Fev 2013 às 22:30)

boa noite. isto por aqui está muito parado. que pena não ter-mos a emoção da neve lá pelo norte. amanhã pela manhã quem sabe la pa s.mamede haja alguma brancura.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2013 às 23:09)

Isso é, se chover. O GFS dá cota cerca dos 500m, até aqui na cidade nevava, mas acho improvável devido à ausência de precipitação...

6,3ºC com 87% HR e 30 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

Estremoz:


Temperatura mínima de hoje = 3,2 ºC (07h16)

Temperatura máxima de ontem (dia 9) = 13,4 ºC (15h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Final de tarde com chuva e vento moderado com rajadas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Fev 2013 às 00:27)

Por aqui 1,2mm já não acabamos os mês a 0


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 08:37)

então e o pessoal de portalegre como vai isso por ai e pela serra de são mamede? reparei que no site do ipma que em portalegre as 7h estavam 2.5º C com 0.2mm


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2013 às 08:58)

Sem grandes novidades. 0,2mm durante a noite e céu nublado durante a manhã de hoje. Dentro de uma semana talvez as novidades sejam melhores.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2013 às 10:23)

Manhã tranquila pelo sul do continente, com o céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo em algumas zonas. A partir do meio dia espera-se um aumento de nebulosidade, com a possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros, que poderão dar origem a eventuais trovoadas e queda de granizo.
O vento é moderado do quadrante norte e pode ser forte durante os aguaceiros.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2013 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Por aqui nada de especial a assinalar. A mínima foi de *10,6ºC* (às 09h05), tem chovido de forma fraca esta manhã, com um acumulado de *1mm* no Sítio das Fontes. Neste momento sigo com 12,1ºC, vento fraco a moderado de WNW e céu muito nublado.


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2013 às 12:00)

O membro* PedroAfonso* está em Marvão e já relatou queda de neve com alguma acumulação.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2013 às 12:03)

2 aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã com 0,2mm. Está a chover por aqui com 11ºC, portanto no alto da Serra deve estar a chover com 6-7ºC.


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2013 às 12:07)

Por aqui choveu cerca de 2 horas ontem à tarde. Hoje voltou o nosso amigo Sol. Parece que veio para ficar.


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2013 às 13:07)

Foto retirada do facebook. Marvão esta manhã:

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/529953_409587432467184_896697042_n.jpg


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2013 às 13:28)

6,4ºC por aqui com mínima de 3,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2013 às 14:59)

5,5ºC depois de um aguaceiro forte bem gelado 

Edit: 5,2ºC.

Edit2: 4,9ºC. (15:03)


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

Não deu sequer para atingir 1mm. Temos 25% da precipitação normal de janeiro e fevereiro.


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Fev 2013 às 17:26)

Esta manhã, em Marvão, o cenário era este:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J4UPUd-E4U"]Neve em MarvÃ£o Carnaval 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

Um aguaceiro intenso de neve fez as delícias dos poucos turistas que estavam na vila naquela altura. Ainda deu para acumular nas zonas mais abrigadas.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

5,1ºC por aqui com máxima de 8ºC. Rajada máxima de 50 km/h.


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2013 às 20:15)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Esta manhã, em Marvão, o cenário era este:
> 
> Neve em MarvÃ£o Carnaval 2013 - YouTube
> 
> Um aguaceiro intenso de neve fez as delícias dos poucos turistas que estavam na vila naquela altura. Ainda deu para acumular nas zonas mais abrigadas.



Muito bem pedro! Foi assim que nevou quando lá estive quase há 1 mês.

É o único local do sul do País onde neva.


----------



## meko60 (11 Fev 2013 às 22:13)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Esta manhã, em Marvão, o cenário era este:
> 
> Neve em MarvÃ£o Carnaval 2013 - YouTube
> 
> Um aguaceiro intenso de neve fez as delícias dos poucos turistas que estavam na vila naquela altura. Ainda deu para acumular nas zonas mais abrigadas.



Bom vídeo!Bonito espectáculo,fresquinho mas bonito.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2013 às 23:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,4 ºC (15h35)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 4,3 ºC (07h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*A noite passada teve vários aguaceiros. A manhã foi de algum sol e a tarde trouxe novamente vários aguaceiros, sempre com vento moderado. A temperatura já esteve nos 4,1 ºC às 20h32 mas agora subiu para os 5,1 ºC.*

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e já chuvisca novamente 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2013 às 11:43)

Manhã de céu nublado mas sem chuva. Algum frio ainda.


----------



## amando96 (12 Fev 2013 às 12:26)

Mínima de 6.7ºC às 00:00, desde aí foi sempre a subir...


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2013 às 16:57)

O turismo do algarve marcou 3,8mm esta madrugada. Não sei de onde vieram. Sendo assim vamos com 33,6mm desde o início do ano, correspondendo a 30% da média mensal janeiro e fevereiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2013 às 19:26)

Agreste disse:


> O turismo do algarve marcou 3,8mm esta madrugada. Não sei de onde vieram. Sendo assim vamos com 33,6mm desde o início do ano, correspondendo a 30% da média mensal janeiro e fevereiro.



Almancil choveu 5.1 mm, em Tavira choveu 2.84 mm.

Eu que sou um desgraçado não acumulou nada. 

Máxima: 15.3ºC
mínima: 6.7ºC
actual: 11.4ºC


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2013 às 19:40)

O pluviómetro da estação de Faro do IPMA deve estar em coma alcoólico porque não marca nada. Mas a julgar pela quebra de pressão atmosférica e pelo radar, deve ter ocorrido algum aguaceiro moderado pelas 4 da manhã.


----------



## amando96 (12 Fev 2013 às 20:35)

O meu também marcou, 3.5mm


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2013 às 23:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (14h31)
Temperatura mínima = 5,1 ºC (00h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*A madrugada passada foi de nevoeiro e de chuva, em regime de chuviscos.*  

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,9 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ecobcg (13 Fev 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

Findo o Carnaval, e após estes 3 dias em que "pingou" por cá, o total acumulado nesses 3 dias (e neste mês), está nuns loucos *3,8mm*. Ainda assim, já choveu "muito mais" que em Fevereiro de 2012 (que teve 1mm apenas).

Neste momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, 13,4ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2013 às 21:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,4 ºC (14h55)
Temperatura mínima = 8,3 ºC (06h35)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,4 ºC* (dia 13); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Fev 2013 às 22:00)

Ainda 11,4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2013 às 22:44)

Estava com 10ºC, agora vento mod/forte de NE e 13,2ºC.


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2013 às 08:49)

Bom dia a todos!
Há por aqui alguém com uma estação na zona de Alcoutim? A estação do IPMA em Martim Longo está parte do dia off e sinceramente não confio nos dados da mesma. Por exemplo ontem só chegou aos 16º e o meu namorado que está lá jura que estiveram pelo menos 20º.


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2013 às 08:57)

Duvido que estivessem lá 20ºC. De inverno o litoral é mais quente que a serra. Aqui não fomos além dos 17ºC. Mas os dados estão todos disponíveis. As estações do alentejo a norte têm valores mais baixos. Tens estações a 20ºC mas já é na campina sevilhana. 

Tens 18,9ºC em Castro Marim e 19,4ºC em Ayamonte.


----------



## Rachie (14 Fev 2013 às 10:20)

Pois, provavelmente a sensação térmica é que dava a entender que estivesse mais calor. Eu também achei exagerado  Mas não estou lá para confirmar. Alguém tem de trabalhar ehehehehe


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2013 às 11:26)

A estação de Alcoutim, Martim Longo teve ontem uma máxima de 16,2ºC. De qualquer forma a estação está instalado na serra a 290m de altitude, enquanto que a localidade de Alcoutim está praticamente ao nível do mar.

EMAs que ontem >=19,5ºC

20,6ºC - Alcácer do Sal, Barrosinha
20,1ºC - Alvega
20,0ºC - Elvas
19,9ºC - Reguengos, S.Pedro do Corval
19,8ºC - Portimão


----------



## Agreste (14 Fev 2013 às 20:43)

Hoje sim já tivemos 20ºC no baixo Guadiana. Castro Marim chegou lá, Ayamonte com 20,7ºC e o Pomarão (El Granado) com 19ºC. A Ria Formosa ficou pelos 18,1ºC de Faro.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2013 às 23:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (14h46)
Temperatura mínima = 6,2 ºC (07h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *17,7 ºC* (dia 14); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2013 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade alta.

Máxima: 17.7ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC
actual: 11.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2013 às 21:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,1 ºC (14h55)
Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,1 ºC* (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Carla Faro (15 Fev 2013 às 22:42)

Boa noite! Parece que vem por ai uma chuvita Saudades


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2013 às 18:21)

Hoje, Serra do Caldeirão, céu coberto todo o dia e uns 11-12ºC.







Desbóia (1ª camada de cortiça retirada após 20-25 anos) e secundeira (a segunda cortiça retirada 9 anos após a desbóia). 9 anos após a secundeira, a cortiça adquire cada vez melhor qualidade. A casca vai alisado a cada camada. 

No entanto aqui houve um incêndio pelo meio, algures por 2004 e a cortiça ficou queimada.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Fev 2013 às 01:57)

Agreste disse:


> Hoje, Serra do Caldeirão, céu coberto todo o dia e uns 11-12ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas! Deves ter reparado também na devastação que o montado de sobro está a enfrentar devido ao declínio. Está cada vez pior! A continuar assim vamos deixar de ter montado no Caldeirão daqui a uns anos
Já agora obrigado pela partilha desses termos, pelo menos para mim eram desconhecidos


----------



## PedroMAR (17 Fev 2013 às 08:33)

Bom dia
Por aqui os 1ºs pingos já se fazem sentir


----------



## Brunomc (17 Fev 2013 às 10:40)

*Condições actuais :*

- Céu muito nublado
- Períodos de chuva fraca
- Vento fraco SE/S
- 11.4ºC


Tive um temperatura minima de 10.0ºC


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2013 às 10:46)

Destacar a impressionante quantidade de precipitação: 0,2mm até ao momento. 

Céu nublado e aparentemente chove. Acho eu.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2013 às 10:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas! Deves ter reparado também na devastação que o montado de sobro está a enfrentar devido ao declínio. Está cada vez pior! A continuar assim vamos deixar de ter montado no Caldeirão daqui a uns anos
> Já agora obrigado pela partilha desses termos, pelo menos para mim eram desconhecidos



Gosto de ir lá acima ao Bispo. É uma boa caminhada para se fazer a pé desde as Bicas das Serra até aos 489 metros. Pena que a Câmara de São Brás não tenha o Bispo mais em conta porque é um excelente miradouro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Fev 2013 às 11:26)

A frente de hoje foi um autêntico fiasco por aqui.
Praticamente já passou e o acumulado é de 0mm


----------



## trovoadas (17 Fev 2013 às 12:40)

Ao olhar para as imagens de radar então não é que fiquei impressionado
Parece que a chuva já era! Sendo assim tenho aval para ir fazer mais uns trabalhos na Quinta esta tarde.
Por aqui choveu muito fraquinho não acumulando quase nada.
Bom ainda ontem verifiquei o GFS e este modelo dava alguma precipitação para aqui sobretudo para esta tarde, o que não me parece que vá acontecer.

Agora aguarda-se o dia de Terça-feira que se espera seja bastante chuvoso a partir do Algarve central para leste, pelo menos o ECM e o GFS indicam isso, devido a uma depressão que se formará aqui a sul. Alguns movimentos nesta depressão, mais para leste ou mais para oeste ditarão toda a diferença.
É daquelas situações que podem dar 8 ou 80 e que geralmente os modelos lidam mal. Aguardemos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2013 às 13:54)

Por aqui, apenas chuviscou e nada acumulou, agora já vai espreitando o sol entre as nuvens. Uma tarde agradável, para ir ver o jogo do Olhanense com o Vitória de Setúbal e conviver com alguns amigos de Setúbal que estão quase a chegar para assistir ao jogo.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2013 às 18:18)

Tarde de céu muito nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Fev 2013 às 19:34)

Chuva moderada há cerca de uma hora.


----------



## vitoreis (17 Fev 2013 às 19:35)

Está a chuviscar... nada por aí além. Deve durar apenas uns minutos:


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2013 às 20:19)

Todo o dia a prometer chuva, caiu 1mm agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2013 às 21:35)

Finalmente, registei precipitação este mês.  3 mm até agora, podia ter sido mais, não fosse a linha com maior actividade estar no mar a sul.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2013 às 21:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 9,5 (05h08)

Ontem (Sabado):

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (13h22)
Temperatura mínima = 6,8 ºC (05h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Tarde de chuva pela região.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## trovoadas (17 Fev 2013 às 22:14)

Está difícil de chover em condições por aqui! Caiu uma chuvada ao fim da tarde/inicio da noite mas acho que não passou muito dos 5mm de acumulado. Já faz falta uma chuvada (20mm ou mais) que penetre minimamente no solo para restituir os níveis de água no mesmo. Espero-mos que esta semana que vem renda bem por terras do sul e que depois não nos caia outra vez o bloqueio em cima. Dava jeito um mês de Março com pelo menos 150% da média, para mim um mês em que a chuva ainda faz algum efeito. A partir de Abril a evapotranspiração já é grande e água a mais só trás prejuízos à agricultura nomeadamente pela ocorrência de doenças provocadas por fungos.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Fev 2013 às 22:30)

Por cá aquela linha de instabilidade que passou ao final da tarde deixou finalmente alguma chuvinha, ainda que o acumulado não tenha passado dos *2,2mm* no Sítio das Fontes. De realçar apenas a célula bem escura e a demonstrar alguma instabilidade, com um _updraft_ bem visível, que passou um pouco a Sul de Silves, e que já há algum tempo que não passava nada do género por cá Sempre deu para ver algo diferente dos últimos meses...

Veremos o que teremos amanhã ao final do dia.


----------



## aoc36 (17 Fev 2013 às 22:54)

aqui por albufeira por volta das 19:30 rendeu 8mm


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

aoc36 disse:


> aqui por albufeira por volta das 19:30 rendeu 8mm



 A avaliar pelos últimos tempos parece um dilúvio. No Minho qualquer farrapo de nuvem deixa uns 20mm ou mais...Aqui temos de nos contentar com as migalhas.
Bom começou o põe e tira para a situação de amanhã ao final do dia. Acho que nem vale a pena ligar ao modelos, o melhor é ir olhando ao radar e satélite


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 10:56)

Algumas trovoadas...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2013 às 11:17)

Bom por aqui está um belo dia! O sol espreita por entre uma camada de nuvens altas que mais parece aquela camada de pó do deserto que costuma-mos assistir durante o Verão. Não faz "pinga" de vento e a temperatura está agradável. Este Fevereiro de facto tem tido dias formidáveis o que me faz ansiar pelo que vem aí na Primavera...
Segue então o terceiro pior Inverno que me lembre...a par do de 2005 e do Inverno do ano passado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2013 às 12:24)

A normal de 71-2000 entre Outubro e Fevereiro é de 389 mm.

A normal de 81-2010 entre Outubro e Fevereiro é de 375.9 mm.

Neste momento, levo 280 mm no ano hidrológico, ou seja, já levo um déficit na precipitação na ordem dos 100 mm a menos. Pensava, que a diferença não fosse tão acentuada, mas fazendo as contas não deixa de ser preocupante.


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 12:40)




----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 14:33)

A primeira rega parece ir em direcção a Huelva-Cadiz... mas a 2ª talvez não...


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 15:19)

O sol desvanece-se...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2013 às 15:30)

..... e a chuva nem vê-la !


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 15:56)

Bastante mais cinzento agora.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2013 às 16:08)

E lá vai tudo a caminho de Espanha...







Devem apanhar uns belos acumulados...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2013 às 16:19)

As hipóteses de precipitação assinalável (>=10mm) são muito reduzidas...
Temos aquela mancha a entrar no golfo de Cádiz e que tem aquela hipótese de se chegar um pouco para oeste à medida que vai rodando mas que vai progressivamente enfraquecendo no seu bordo oeste. Depois temos a segunda mancha vinda de oeste que segundo os modelos enfraquece ao entrar em terra pelo litoral oeste. Basicamente as hipóteses de maior precipitação serão mesmo junto à fronteira e depois no litoral oeste. 
Diria que os modelos têm pouco por onde falhar aqui, porque há algo sobre esta região que não favorece a ocorrência de precipitação. Basta ver as imagens de satélite e observar aquele buraco que é formado entre as duas manchas nebulosas. Não sei se é da posição/deslocamento da depressão, se da intromissão de ar seco ou outro factor mas as condições não estão favoráveis para aqui. 
Da maneira que isto anda ainda temos de fazer um canal da Andaluzia para aqui


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 18:42)

O final de tarde não permitiu precipitação. Mas até ao final da noite acho que vai acontecer. 

Céu nublado por vários estratos, algumas pequenas virgas e também estratocumulus. Quando há estratocumulus embebidos, a convecção pode disparar.


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 19:53)

Já devemos ter qualquer coisa pela margem esquerda do Guadiana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2013 às 21:15)

Alguns acumulados na Andaluzia:

Vejer de la Frontera: 16.0 mm
Medina Sidonia: 15.0 mm
San Fernando: 13.8 mm
Huelva, Ronda Este: 12.5 mm
Cádiz: 10.8 mm


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2013 às 21:46)

Bom continuamos metidos no "buraco"! Pessoal eu arriscaria a dizer que algumas zonas podem nem ver gota de água. Isto não está nada com boa cara!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2013 às 22:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,3 ºC (12h34)
Temperatura mínima = 8,3 ºC (06h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Tempo seco, com muita nebulosidade.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 23:32)

O principal ainda está longe mas para já deve entrar um pequeno aguaceiro. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Fev 2013 às 00:12)

Acho cómico o IM, quando os modelos não indicavam nada para esta tarde, eles puseram alerta amarelo, quando é na madrugada e manhã de amanhã que temos algumas ténues hipóteses de alguma coisa tiram o alerta amarelo.
Mas adiante, olhem está uma bela lua aqui no buraco onde nada acontece !


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2013 às 01:21)

A região de Sagres poderá levar com grandes acumulados durante as próximas horas!


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2013 às 08:48)

0,2mm por Faro, 6mm em Sagres e 5,1mm em Aljezur. Pouca coisa.

Céu nublado mas sem grandes perspectivas.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Fev 2013 às 08:50)

Geiras disse:


> [A região de Sagres poderá levar com grandes acumulados durante as próximas horas!



A imagem do radar até prometia, mas aquela mancha perdeu um pouco de força ao chegar a terra. Deixou cerca de 6mm de acumulado:





No Sítio das Fontes o acumulado ficou-se nos *4,4mm*. Neste momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e, tirando um ou outro aguaceiro que possa aparecer, não vislumbro muito mais precipitação por cá no resto dia de hoje. Resta aguardar por 5.ª Feira...


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2013 às 08:50)

Está a carregar bem em Castro Marim, 10,8mm na última hora.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Fev 2013 às 09:15)

Por aqui praticamente não choveu! Bem dizia eu ontem que algumas zonas podiam nem ver precipitação. Engraçado que o tal "buraco" que se desenhou logo ontem permaneceu intacto durante várias horas e ficou em cheio sobre grande parte do Sul. No litoral Oeste e na fronteira junto ao Guadiana foi onde ocorreram as precipitações mais significativas.
Ainda estou à espera de chuva a sério o que parece uma miragem


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2013 às 11:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Por aqui praticamente não choveu! Bem dizia eu ontem que algumas zonas podiam nem ver precipitação. Engraçado que o tal "buraco" que se desenhou logo ontem permaneceu intacto durante várias horas e ficou em cheio sobre grande parte do Sul. No litoral Oeste e na fronteira junto ao Guadiana foi onde ocorreram as precipitações mais significativas.
> Ainda estou à espera de chuva a sério o que parece uma miragem



Bom, em Ayamonte caíram 26.3 mm. Aqui, foi um buraco autêntico nem uma pinga caiu, tudo sequinho como deve ser e o sol já brilha. O Hirlam está engraçado para 5ªfeira, com precipitação mas atenção ao buraco que ele está lá.  Este mês, se acabar com 15 mm será muito, mas chegar aos 23 mm para igualar Janeiro só se for fazer uma mijadela para dentro do pluviómetro. 






O medronho está mesmo bom, não sei o que o gajo pôs dentro do medronho que aquilo queima tudo mata o bicho todo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Fev 2013 às 11:48)

0,3mm acumulados hoje 
Este mês vou com uns fantásticos 3,6mm


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Fev 2013 às 11:52)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 0,3mm acumulados hoje
> Este mês vou com uns fantásticos 3,6mm



Aqui chove continuamente (chuva fraca/moderada) desde as 8 da manhã! Não tenho valores, mas de certeza será mais do que 0,3mm.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Fev 2013 às 12:27)

E ainda se queixam eu levo 0,0 mm, pois pelo menos o chão não estava molhado quando acordei, e agora imaginem céu limpo !

Vamos a ver o que rende o dia de Quinta !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Fev 2013 às 12:28)

não espero nada de especial para quinta, vai ser mais um fiasco como o de ontem e hoje


----------



## trovoadas (19 Fev 2013 às 13:08)

Bom as grandes hipóteses agora são para o dia de Quinta e mesmo assim não será nada especial e garantido. A partir de Sexta abre buraco aqui outra vez com a precipitação a ficar desta vez em volta a quase 360º. Isto está tudo maluco! 
Isto está a ficar um clima desértico e nem é para menos basta ver os acumulados de alguns sítios que quase no final do Inverno nem chegam aos 300mm e no segundo ano consecutivo. 
Já agora em Agosto de 2006 choveu mais que todo este Inverno em muitas regiões Algarvias...


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2013 às 17:21)

Frustrante. Uma banda nebulosa está produzir aguaceiros em todo o interior do país. Grande parte do Algarve, zona mais exposta a estes perturbações de sudoeste, não conseguiu arrecadar nada. 

Castro Marim parou nos 19,4mm.

Céu parcialmente nublado na parte da tarde com cumulus.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2013 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algum sol à mistura e nada mais. 

Para 5ªfeira, já isto teve melhor porque os modelos tanto o GFS como o ECM começaram a cortar, isto é pior que a troika, sempre a cortar. O GFS coloca 9 mm e o ECM também não o vai muito mais longe. Fazendo a prova dos 9, isto deve render uns 2 a 3 mm se render.  Ainda falta o dia de amanhã com sorte ainda fica a 0. 

A ver se arranjo aí uns camelos, para dar umas voltas com os turistas deve dar dinheiro.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2013 às 22:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,6 ºC (16h11)
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (08h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Períodos de chuva  ao longo da manhã e início da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## trovoadas (19 Fev 2013 às 23:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algum sol à mistura e nada mais.
> 
> Para 5ªfeira, já isto teve melhor porque os modelos tanto o GFS como o ECM começaram a cortar, isto é pior que a troika, sempre a cortar. O GFS coloca 9 mm e o ECM também não o vai muito mais longe. Fazendo a prova dos 9, isto deve render uns 2 a 3 mm se render.  Ainda falta o dia de amanhã com sorte ainda fica a 0.
> 
> A ver se arranjo aí uns camelos, para dar umas voltas com os turistas deve dar dinheiro.



De facto é mau demais para ser verdade! Até as frente de Noroeste do mês passado rendiam mais. Parece que a secura gera secura...deve haver alguma camada de ar seco sobre esta região...ou então uma zona que não existe, o vazio porque tudo se desagrega aqui em cima e depois a partir de Ayamonte volta a aparecer. Hoje tive de regar o jardim! Só para verem a miséria que vai por aqui
A ser verdade esses 9mm para aqui...bem posso dizer ao S.Pedro que fique com eles pois vou ensina-lo como se faz uma boa rega! Pelo menos no furo ainda há água com fartura
Bom por aqui esteve um dia excelente de sol com vento de Noroeste a levantar-se durante a tarde!


----------



## AMFC (19 Fev 2013 às 23:42)

A costa Vicentina ainda vai receber alguma rega


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Fev 2013 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com um aumento da nebulosidade ao fim da tarde.

Máxima: 16.3ºC
mínima: 4.7ºC
actual: 10.2ºC


----------



## sielwolf (20 Fev 2013 às 22:24)

Boa noite.
após vários meses a funcionar deficitariamente, eis que a estação da escola de Monchique já está a funcionar em pleno desde hoje à tarde.
Neste momento segue com 10,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2013 às 22:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,8 ºC (14h38)
Temperatura mínima = 5,2 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2013 às 08:09)

Bom, depois de uma madrugada com alguma chuva segue com nevoeiro cerrado até quase à porta. Se ele não levantar tão cedo parece que lá se vai a convecção para a tarde. Vamos ver o que se irá passar...


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 09:23)

Quanto é que choveu esta noite? 0,2mm

Aguardamos pelos aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2013 às 09:24)

Bom dia, os chuviscos estão de volta ......


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2013 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Por cá choveu um pouquinho durante a madrugada, o que rendeu *2,2mm * no Sítio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado, não chove, tenho 15,9ºC e vento fraco de SSW. A mínima da noite foi de *13,6ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2013 às 12:03)

Aquela linha de instabilidade presente no radar está neste momentoa passar por Lagoa, trazendo chuva forte (52,6mm/h para já), algumas rajadas (49,9km/h) e com o acumulado já nos 5,6mm.

De referir que na chegada da linha de instabilidade, era visível muita instabilidade na atmosfera, com rotação horizontal das nuvens bem visível.

Por onde passar, vai deixar alguma chuva forte!


----------



## Brunomc (21 Fev 2013 às 12:58)

Neste momento tenho 18.1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Fev 2013 às 13:10)

13,1ºC e 4,2mm acumulados
Rajada máxima de 41,8Km/h


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2013 às 13:11)

A primeira linha de instabilidade já passou por aqui o que trouxe uma aguaceiro forte mas muito curto. Parece que o grosso passou mais a Norte.
Com o avançar da tarde espera-se que "rebente" mais qualquer coisa. Vamos ver o que pode render.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2013 às 13:38)

Interessante a evolução da temperatura por aqui, com uma descida acentuada com a passagem daquela linha de instabilidade, tendo chegado aos 13,6ºC, mas subindo novamente e já está nos 18,7ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2013 às 13:41)

ecobcg disse:


> Interessante a evolução da temperatura por aqui, com uma descida acentuada com a passagem daquela linha de instabilidade, tendo chegado aos 13,6ºC, mas subindo novamente e já está nos 18,7ºC.



Queremos é que ela suba bem embora isso por si só não seja suficiente


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2013 às 13:49)

Vem ai uma nova injecção de "sementes" de células, que vão entrar daqui a pouco, após algumas horas de sol pleno para aquecer o ar ai pelo sul.

Pode ser que surja algo interessante...estou inclinado ali para o barrocal algarvio e baixo alentejo, serra Alagrvia a dar uma ajudinha tambem.






Amarelo- Ar seco 
Vermelho- Linha de instabilidade
Laranja- "Target zone"


----------



## Brunomc (21 Fev 2013 às 13:52)

> Amarelo- Ar seco
> Vermelho- Linha de instabilidade
> Laranja- "Target zone"



Aquela linha de células acima da amarela tá em deslocação, por isso devo apanhar por aqui algumas a partir das 15h-16h


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 13:59)

stormy disse:


> Vem ai uma nova injecção de "sementes" de células, que vão entrar daqui a pouco, após algumas horas de sol pleno para aquecer o ar ai pelo sul.
> 
> Pode ser que surja algo interessante...estou inclinado ali para o barrocal algarvio e baixo alentejo, serra Alagrvia a dar uma ajudinha tambem.
> 
> ...



E aqui para o norte onde andam essas "sementes" ?  só vejo sol e sol e sol ( e algumas nuvens)


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2013 às 14:00)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> E aqui para o norte onde andam essas "sementes" ?  só vejo sol e sol e sol ( e algumas nuvens)



Para o norte podes ter alguma animação entre as 18h e as 00h, com a aproximação de uma linha de instabilidade que está a norte do ar seco que assinalei no mapa.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2013 às 14:01)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> E aqui para o norte onde andam essas "sementes" ?  só vejo sol e sol e sol ( e algumas nuvens)



Deixa acontecer no Sul também ou querem tudo ai no Norte???? já tiveram pouco!!!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 14:04)

stormy disse:


> Para o norte podes ter alguma animação entre as 18h e as 00h, com a aproximação de uma linha de instabilidade que está a norte do ar seco que assinalei no mapa.




Bem lá esperarei!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 14:07)

miguel disse:


> Deixa acontecer no Sul também ou querem tudo ai no Norte???? já tiveram pouco!!!



Não me importava que viesse para o Norte não! xD este tempo aqui, agora dá  Mas o Sul precisa BEM mais do que o Norte!


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

Para já um tecto de nuvens muito esfarrapado. Sem sinal de ir chover.


----------



## sielwolf (21 Fev 2013 às 15:15)

Boa tarde.
Aqui em Monchique já temos 23,1 mm acumulados.
Sigo com 15ºC


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2013 às 16:13)

sielwolf disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Aqui em Monchique já temos 23,1 mm acumulados.
> Sigo com 15ºC



Aí pelas alturas, de facto, é outro mundo...ainda assim muito pouco para um mês que deve ter a volta dos 100mm de média aí nessa zona.

Por aqui não se tem tanto mas sempre vai precipitando qualquer coisa. Chove fraco por agora!
A rega já está garantida! Venha de lá esse Março chuvoso (espero eu)


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2013 às 16:17)

Cairam mais alguns pingos por aqui, elevando o acumulado para 7,4mm.

De resto, não me parece que venha muito mais chuva para cá.

Quem parece que vai ser bem servido é o litoral centro e norte... para variar...


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 16:18)

Primeiro aguaceiro do dia. Choveu forte durante 5 minutos, o turismo do algarve pifou...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Fev 2013 às 16:20)

Por aqui e pelo menos por hoje a chuva acabou, quem vai levar uma boa rega é o litoral Norte como sempre


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2013 às 16:29)

Instabilidade a passar a Norte pelas serras Algarvias e depois parece que fecha a loja... pelo que se sabe a frente desta noite/madrugada vai ser fraquinha por cá principalmente quanto mais a leste. Fraquinho muito fraquinho este evento...mais um!
A atmosfera está "corrompida" ou melhor de ressaca aqui sobre a região Algarvia, talvez o efeito de tanto AA que tivemos este Inverno.


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 18:55)

0,6mm hoje... isto começa a ser divertido... 36mm desde o início do ano.


----------



## trepkos (21 Fev 2013 às 18:58)

Chuva, trovões e Relâmpagos por aqui.


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 18:59)

uma sessão de trovoadas e a página do IPMA ficou indisponível...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2013 às 19:05)

Como já suspeitava era ficar a ver navios outra vez .... já se tornou tradição, enfim é triste.
Cheguei a pensar quando vi o céu cinzento que viesse trovoada, afinal nem chuva (apenas alguns moderados que duraram uns 30 segundos) e um arrefecimento subito.
A chuva foi tanta que estive a tarde toda a trabalhar aqui e nem me molhei só para verem !


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2013 às 19:27)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde teve dois aguaceiros fortes mas de curta duração. A EDP tem sem dúvida o melhor serviço, bastou fazer um vento e umas pingas e lá foi a luz abaixo cerca de 3 horas, sempre a mesma coisa e vamos lá ver quanto tempo vai durar, já que estamos a ser alimentados por 3 geradores e a qualquer momento isto pode pifar. 

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 10.6ºC
actual: 14.2ºC

Precipitação: 5 mm (até ao momento)


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2013 às 19:36)

14,6mm na estação de Mértola, Vale Formoso, das 18h às 19h.

Pelo radar, percebe-se que passou ali a norte uma célula muito intensa.


----------



## vagas (21 Fev 2013 às 19:45)

Por aqui não chove torrencialmente é um verdadeiro dilúvio de água, vento forte neste momento


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2013 às 19:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a tarde teve dois aguaceiros fortes mas de curta duração. A EDP tem sem dúvida o melhor serviço, bastou fazer um vento e umas pingas e lá foi a luz abaixo cerca de 3 horas, sempre a mesma coisa e vamos lá ver quanto tempo vai durar, já que estamos a ser alimentados por 3 geradores e a qualquer momento isto pode pifar.
> 
> Máxima: 17.2ºC
> mínima: 10.6ºC
> ...



Tanto 5 mm, e eu a tarde toda á chuva e nem me molhei 
Deve ter chovido mais do que aqui ....


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Fev 2013 às 20:01)

Nada por aqui senão alguma chuva com pingas grossas e vento. 45 km/h.


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 21:35)

O radar assinala chuva mas não deve cá chegar...


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2013 às 21:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por aqui e pelo menos por hoje a chuva acabou, quem vai levar uma boa rega é o litoral Norte como sempre



O meu amigo teve as voltas trocadas, pois a zona por onde se faz agora sentir uma forte rega é exactamente a sua. Enfim ... sem mais comentários.






Radar de precipitación


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Fev 2013 às 21:47)

De facto não esperava que a linha de instabilidade chegasse aqui.
A precipitação acumulada hoje é de 9mm


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2013 às 22:07)

Por aqui choveu forte e sobretudo com imenso vento que rendeu alguns mm, mas não sei se chegou ao litoral mais a sul.
Esta linha de instabilidade não sei se é um aprofundar da linha de instabilidade que os modelos indicavam para o litoral Norte e Centro, ou se será aquela que os modelos indicam para a tarde e que não ocorreu e aconteceu agora mais pela noite !


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2013 às 22:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui choveu forte e sobretudo com imenso vento que rendeu alguns mm, mas não sei se chegou ao litoral mais a sul.
> Esta linha de instabilidade não sei se é um aprofundar da linha de instabilidade que os modelos indicavam para o litoral Norte e Centro, ou se será aquela que os modelos indicam para a tarde e que não ocorreu e aconteceu agora mais pela noite !



É uma situação complexa...
Agora o que passou no algarve foram umas células que vieram á frente da linha de isnatbilidade que desceu do litoral Centro e não era suposto.

A linha da tarde, donde poderiam ter saido algumas células fortes,já passou em vai agora a entrar por huelva.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2013 às 22:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,4 ºC (13h57)
Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (05h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*A superfície frontal fria atravessou o Alentejo e, já em fase de dissipação, o Algarve, ao final da tarde e início da noite, tendo dado origem a períodos de chuva e sobretudo a vento por vezes forte. Agora estamos no pós-frontal, pelo que podem ainda surgir alguns aguaceiros pouco frequentes e dispersos.
A entrada de novas linhas de instabilidade durante a madrugada podem dar origem a novos periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas em todo o território do continente, incluindo o Alentejo e o Algarve.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 22:21)

Não se pode dizer que tenha corrido mal. Choveu com intensidade a norte de Faro. Aqui na cidade não choveu praticamente nada.


----------



## amando96 (21 Fev 2013 às 22:29)

A última chuvada aumentou o acumulado de 4.7 para 9.7mm...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2013 às 22:47)

Chove forte aqui em Silves agora. E no Sítio das Fontes também já chove.


----------



## sielwolf (21 Fev 2013 às 22:51)

Rain rate de 83.1mm/h em Monchique às  22h23m 
Temp : 12.3 °C	
Humidade :83%	
Precipitação total : 32,8 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2013 às 23:08)

Por aqui, caiu uma boa chuvada durante 10 segundos, mas não chegou a acumular nada.  no Barlavento está outra célula mas não deverá afectar o Sotavento.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Fev 2013 às 23:10)

Por aqui a intensidade da chuva já está a diminuir. O acumulado no Sítio das Fontes subiu para os *11,6mm* neste momento.


----------



## Redfish (21 Fev 2013 às 23:16)

Aguaceiros pontualmente fortes na zona de Salir-Loulé...

A  avaliar pelas imagens Radar poderemos ter algum acumulado interessante na proxima horas...


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 23:40)

Monte Gordo hoje pelas 13:50...


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2013 às 00:14)

Este aguaceiro já correu um bocadinho melhor: 1,4mm


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2013 às 09:01)

Novo aguaceiro interessante... 1,2mm


----------



## Aurélio (22 Fev 2013 às 09:46)

Agreste disse:


> Novo aguaceiro interessante... 1,2mm



Já andas no gozo com isto .... só pode 

Esse aguaceiro interessante passou por aqui ...

Ontem o dia por aqui deve ter rendido uns 8 mm, e aí por Faro (mesmo) uns 3 mm, não ???


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2013 às 10:54)

Aurélio, o nosso campeonato disputa-se aos milímetros de chuva. Não estamos a ter condições favoráveis. 

Dentro de momentos deve começar outro aguaceiro.

Temos alerta de mau tempo no mar que é talvez o único ponto interessante.


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2013 às 12:25)

Aguaceiros fracos e bastante vento.


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2013 às 13:01)

Há 3 anos e 19 dias...






Talvez a depressão mais interessante da decada no Atlantico NE....a par com o Vince, a Grace e a ciclogenese do Oeste.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2013 às 15:27)

Boas,

Por aqui o dia está a ser marcado essencialmente pelo vento, que está com uma velocidade média na ordem dos 36km/h neste momento, e com rajadas que já chegaram aos 59,5km/h.

Quanto a precipitação, apenas cairam alguns aguaceiros, que renderam apenas uns *0,8mm* até ao momento.

O céu segue muito nublado e tenho 16,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2013 às 15:53)

Céu muito negro a Oeste. 10,5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2013 às 18:22)

8,2ºC com vento moderado. Um bom aguaceiro forte de granizo devido a uma célula, mas nada de trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2013 às 19:45)

Estremoz: sucedem-se as linhas de instabilidade umas a seguir às outras, dando origem a curtos aguaceiros, acompanhados por fortes rajadas de vento. A temperatura vai descendo ... 6,8 ºC por agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Fev 2013 às 19:46)

6,9ºC por aqui, e assim ficou depois de um aguaceiro de granizo generoso. Parece vir aí mais para a noite.


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2013 às 21:59)

3mm no dia de hoje e 10mm neste mês. Este foi o 2º dia mais chuvoso do mês.


----------



## thunder_chaser (22 Fev 2013 às 23:06)

festival de raios a norte da cidade.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Fev 2013 às 23:41)

thunder_chaser disse:


> festival de raios a norte da cidade.



Boa célula a Norte de Beja Deve de haver um grande festival um pouco por todo o Alto Alentejo.
Vamos ver se entra alguma coisa no Algarve. Pelo radar parece que vem aí uma boa bolsa de instabilidade.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2013 às 23:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,3 ºC (14h24)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,4 ºC (07h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,2 ºC (6,7 ºC às 19h34)
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

*O dia ficou marcado pela passagem de várias linhas de instabilidade (originando aguaceiros e rajadas fortes de vento), alternando com períodos de menor nebulosidade.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 2,0 ºC (dia 7).


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2013 às 00:19)

Por aqui caíram agora 2 aguaceiros mais fortes, um deles a chegar aos 71,2mm/h no Sítio das Fontes. Quanto a trovoada, nem vê-la.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2013 às 00:27)

Uma linha de instabilidade cruza agora o Alentejo, estendendo-se desde Portalegre até Sines, progredindo para leste. Esta linha de instabilidade apresenta várias células que estão a originar trovoadas dispersas (sobretudo quanto mais para sul), à medida que se deslocam na direcção de Espanha...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Fev 2013 às 00:56)

Aqui por Évora às 22h quando saí de casa era possível avistar bons clarões a W, SW e S. 
Por volta das 23h30m começaram-se a ouvir trovões e clarões mais perto, mas a localização de passagem foi a Sul de Évora, direi que foi mais para os lados de Viana do Alentejo, São Manços, Portel, etc... 

Chuva moderada. 

Neste momento tudo calmo.


----------



## Stormm (23 Fev 2013 às 01:04)

Ora boas! Que belo inicio de madrugada, chuva forte e trovoada por estes lados! 
O vento já sopra forte também!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2013 às 01:07)

Aqui passou tudo ao lado, a Sul, mas registo 6,2ºC e 11 km/h de NW.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2013 às 01:16)

Mas que grande carga de água que acabou de cair aqui em Silves! Fui à rua ainda há pouco, pois estava a ver alguns clarões a NW, subi ao Castelo para tentar tirar umas fotos, mas nem consegui sair do carro. Tremenda granizada com fortes rajadas e 2 ou 3 relâmpagos a acompanhar. Assim dá gosto!

O pluviómetro aqui de casa ficou nos 5mm depois da chuvada, e tinha uns 0,5mm antes.
O Sítio das Fontes não foi afectado por esta chuvada.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2013 às 09:28)

5 minutos de chuva mais forte com algum granizo por volta da 01:00; 2,2mm acumulados. 

Manhã de sol e algum vento.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2013 às 11:49)

Restos de colecção...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2013 às 13:25)

Por aqui por volta da 1h da manhã, não estava nada à espera e caiu uma forte chuvada com trovoada e também algum granizo e não era muito pequenas as pedras.  Finalmente, vi trovoadas para matar saudades.  Acumulei 4 mm.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2013 às 18:37)

Marrocos verde...






Marrocos amarelo...






Primavera árabe...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2013 às 21:32)

5,8ºC por aqui com vento de Norte. Máxima de 10,4ºC.


----------



## talingas (23 Fev 2013 às 22:42)

Já se fazem sentir as descidas da mínima. Actualmente 3.7ºC, ultrapassando a mínima da noite passada de 4.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2013 às 23:07)

Agreste disse:


> Marrocos verde... Marrocos amarelo... Primavera árabe...


 

*Agreste*, que espectáculo !!! Gostava também de ter o mesmo clima do Algarve, concerteza o melhor clima de Portugal.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2013 às 23:40)

Céu maioritariamente limpo com umas nuvens aqui e ali, 4,3ºC, tanto sobe como desce dependendo do vento. 13 km/h de N.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Fev 2013 às 23:56)

neste momento em Serpa 5,4ºC


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2013 às 00:03)

Gerofil disse:


> *Agreste*, que espectáculo !!! Gostava também de ter o mesmo clima do Algarve, concerteza o melhor clima de Portugal.



Pois mas ele estava a ironizar, basta ver a sequência de posts dele, não foi por acaso que chamou de Marrocos, e Primavera Árabe !

Porque por esta zona é um mês atrás do outro, atrás do outro, sempre abaixo da média e talvez por estarmos a ver que os cenários de sonhos previstos para o próximo fim de semana, dão a sensação de estarem continuamente a serem adiados, até que ....... cala-te boca !

Já agora por aqui ... está mais frio do que o habitual !


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2013 às 00:30)

4,1ºC por aqui, 3,2ºC num sensor mais abaixo. Venha o frio, mesmo sendo seco.


----------



## talingas (24 Fev 2013 às 01:16)

Já se nota uma camadinha. Venha de lá mais frio!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2013 às 01:20)

Aqui aumentou a temperatura assim que o vento aumentou um bocado. Estava com 3,2ºC e agora sigo com... 4,2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2013 às 02:47)

2,5ºC com vento fraco de direcção variada.


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2013 às 02:57)

Gerofil disse:


> *Agreste*, que espectáculo !!! Gostava também de ter o mesmo clima do Algarve, concerteza o melhor clima de Portugal.



Melhor, dependendo do ponto de vista 

Eu gosto de sol no verão mas ter sol quase todos os dias do ano... ("ganda" seca) 

cumps!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2013 às 03:18)

O vento continua bem fraco mas não completamente nulo, que o cata vento mexe. 1,9ºC! 

Edit: 5 km/h.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Fev 2013 às 10:13)

Bom Dia

Tive uma minima de 2.7ºC com alguma geada 
Neste momento o céu encontra-se limpo, vento fraco e estou com 7.6ºC, a subir.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2013 às 13:13)

Mínima de *0,5ºC*, mas hoje já não deverá acontecer se o vento predominar de NE. 8,0ºC actuais.


----------



## amando96 (24 Fev 2013 às 19:50)

Esta manhã saí de casa com 3.5ºC, entre a cova da muda e javali pelas 8:20 estava um frio do pior junto com vento forte/moderado, e eu ali de calções...


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2013 às 19:59)

Só custa os primeiros 10 minutos... Descias até à ribeira de Alportel e tornavas a subir para aquecer. 

Céu limpo praticamente todo o dia e áspero por causa do vento. Abrigado do vento estava até soalheiro.

Coisas que se podem fazer num fim de semana... Cerro de Cabeça de Câmara - Loulé. Não consigo é confirmar se o barranco da ribeira da Goldra/ribeira de São Lourenço corresponde à falha de Loulé...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2013 às 22:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 1,7 ºC (06h24)

Ontem (Sábado):

Temperatura máxima = 12,4 ºC (14h39)
Temperatura mínima = 6,2 ºC (06h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*O dia de hoje foi quase de Primavera ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = *1,7 ºC* (dia 24).


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2013 às 22:13)

Por aqui os extremos de hoje foram.
*Tmáx: 16.3ºC*
*Tmín: 6,8ºC*

Céu pouco nublado durante todo o dia, com vento fraco de N.

Neste momento sigo com 7,2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2013 às 00:32)

Céu limpo e vento fraco do quadrante leste, mas maioritariamente variado. Máxima de 10,3ºC e mínima de 0,5ºC (24/02).
Agora, 3,3ºC em descida constante, não deve durar muito


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2013 às 07:55)

Mínima de 1,7ºC, mais alta em relação a ontem, devido ao vento moderado de NE  33 km/h de máxima.
Agora com 3,2ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e um frio desgraçado devido ao vento. 

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 5.1ºC
actual: 7.0ºC 

Se não fizer vento, a mínima promete esta noite. Mas, o vento deve aparecer por volta da meia-noite como ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2013 às 20:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,3 ºC (14h36)
Temperatura mínima = 1,5 ºC (07h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = *1,5 ºC* (dia 25).


----------



## amando96 (25 Fev 2013 às 21:28)

Mínima de 2.6ºC, amanhã de manhã quero ver se passo pela fonte férrea, fica bem abaixo dos 0ºC com tempo assim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2013 às 22:04)

Por aqui, em descida, sigo com 6.0ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2013 às 22:05)

4,8ºC no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2013 às 22:21)

À espera que as previsões dos modelos se concretizem na 4ª e veja neve a sério a cotas mais baixas pela primeira vez em 3 anos, sigo com 6,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE. Mínima de 1,9ºC. Máxima de 10,7ºC.


----------



## talingas (26 Fev 2013 às 02:00)

Estive por volta da meia noite no miradouro de Portalegre cerca de 625m, e registei 0.7°C. Experimentei subir mais uma centena de metros e estava a ver que se não parasse passava dos 0°C. Aqui bem mais abaixo estão agora 4.0°C.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 12:06)

Já cá temos o vento de leste instalado. O céu está limpo mas o tempo desagradável.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2013 às 12:40)

Mínima de 4,4ºC devido ao vento moderado a forte de nordeste. 11,0ºC actuais com vento do quadrante sul.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 15:26)

A sensacional temperatura de mais de 16ºC em Aljezur com vento moderado de leste...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2013 às 15:35)

Aqui, depois de uma mínima de *2,4ºC*, a máxima já chegou aos *17,4ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 16,9ºC e vento moderado de E, com apenas 31% de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2013 às 16:42)

12,1ºC por cá com máxima de 12,5ºC. Vento de Sul. 34% HR. Venha o elemento branco tão desejado e previsto amanhã à noite!


----------



## talingas (26 Fev 2013 às 17:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> 12,1ºC por cá com máxima de 12,5ºC. Vento de Sul. 34% HR. Venha o elemento branco tão desejado e previsto amanhã à noite!



Pois parece que vamos ter surpresas, ou não...  Já estive a ver um post em que descreviam o que por aí vem e pareceu bastante animador. Confesso que estranhei o alerta amarelo do IPMA, mas pelos vistos tinha a sua razão de existir. Vamos esperar que a sorte também esteja do nosso lado.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2013 às 17:36)

Pelas previsões as condições são mais que favoráveis, até a precipitação, seria um evento grandioso mesmo na cidade, falta ver como se porta a precipitação 

11,2ºC e 36% HR.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 21:00)

Não sei se alguém tem reparado na lua... fiz o meu jogging e foi fascinante assistir ao "nascimento" da lua cheia. Pena não ter nada que tirasse fotografias. Estava enorme sobre o horizonte da ria formosa.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,8 ºC (15h03)
Temperatura mínima = 1,6 ºC (07h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Vento fraco de leste; céu limpo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 1,5 ºC (dia 25).


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2013 às 23:05)

*Para os que seguem o Seguimento Sul (Alentejo/Algarve):*

A partir de amanhã à tarde teremos precipitação a sul do Tejo, em forma líquida, uma vez que as temperaturas estarão bem acima dos 0 ºC. Provavelmente o primeiro _round_ de precipitação irá diminuindo de intensidade ou terminará mesmo em alguns locais antes da meia – noite, altura em que a temperatura terá uma queda acentuada para valores próximos dos 0 ºC ou mesmo valores negativos.
Provavelmente as precipitações serão depois reactivadas mais para o final da madrugada ou início da manhã de Quinta-feira, aí sim já em forma sólida onde venha a ser de neve …


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 23:35)

Eu como tenho compromissos às 09:30 da manhã vou tentar ir cedo lá acima aos Cavalos do Caldeirão perto do radar do IM. Vamos ver o que dá... Já lá estive com 1,5ºC em 2010 e chovia.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

Olá! 

Por aqui termino o dia com uns "agradáveis" 2,4ºC que é a mínima do día! 

Venham de lá as brancas surpresas! E se ela não vier a Elvas vamos nós até ela! 

Abraço e boa sorte nevistica!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 00:20)

Quem sabe se não vai até Elvas com as cotas, alguma da precipitação está prevista para aí! 

Por aqui o vento de NE "estraga" tudo, 6,4ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 08:09)

Mais uma mínima de 4,4ºC por aqui. Agora 4,9ºC com vento em intensificação.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 08:26)

As serras de Huelva em nível amarelo por neve entre as 21:00 de hoje e as 12:00 de amanhã.

Entretanto Aljezur ligou o congelador até aos -2,9ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2013 às 09:05)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu Limpo, sem geada ao contrario dos ultimos dias que tem geado suavemente, e sem vento.

Min: 2.8ºC

Actual: 3.8ºC ( 8:30h)

Dia/Noite espera-se comprida


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 09:06)

Bons dias,

Por aqui a madrugada também foi fresquinha, com a mínima a descer aos *0,1ºC* no Sítio das Fontes. Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE e 8,0ºC.


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2013 às 09:46)

Estão 8 graus e céu limpo.

Continuo com esperanças para logo a noite, espero que os 200 metros aqui do burgo ajudem a pelo menos cair água-neve.


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 09:49)

Bom dia a todos. Sou um acompanhante assíduo da meteorologia mas ainda muito fresco no que diz respeito a certos termos usados. Tenho reparado desde a 2 dias atrás que muitos sites de meteorologia, principalmente estrangeiros, têm previsto queda de neve para todo o norte Alentejo, incluindo a zona onde eu mora ( Évora ). Será que há possibilidades de se vir a registar tal fenômeno? Aproveito para dar os parabéns pelo fórum. Um abraço a todos.LM


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 09:59)

Évora propriamente dita penso que não chegará... Serra de Ossa já será mais acertado. Mas será mais durante a madrugada e a manhã de amanhã. Hoje pode chover mas não há nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 10:15)

Aqui pelo sitio 5.3°C. À espera do elemento branco pela.noite


----------



## amando96 (27 Fev 2013 às 11:00)

3.1ºC de mínima, na fonte férrea havia muita geada e poças/lama estavam congeladas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2013 às 11:55)

V.R.S.A. / Castro Marim,

Vento Fraco de N, sensação termica desconfortavel, e nuvens a surgirem! Estão geoestacionárias.

A temperatura não tem estado a subir muito por estas bandas o que é bom!!

Castro Marim: 7.7ºC 10H UTC (IPMA)
V.R.S.A: 7.2ºc 10H UTC (IPMA)

Alcaria do Cume: 5.0ºC 10UTC (Temp_estimada) Fonte: Freemeteo Vale o que vale, mas dá para ter uma ideia.


----------



## redragon (27 Fev 2013 às 12:15)

Vms lá ver se temos sorte aqui por Elvas....


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 12:19)

Sim, penso que as máximas mais 1 hora e estão feitas... vai entrar nebulosidade e a descida será sempre lenta.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 12:38)

Aliás, já se observam as primeiras nuvens, tipo cumulos mas pequenas do lado norte...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 12:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui pelo sitio 5.3°C. À espera do elemento branco pela.noite



Máquina preparada e baterias carregadas!!! Vai ser muito bom!!! I hope... se não....


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2013 às 13:09)

redragon disse:


> Vms lá ver se temos sorte aqui por Elvas....



Olá vizinho! 

Cautelas e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém! 

Vamos ver, estamos mesmo no limite... Necessitamos que a chuva prevista para hoje ocorra o mais cedo possível, de forma a que o chão seque um pouco (que por aqui costuma ocorrer rápido) e que as nuvens possam dar umas tréguas e deixarem o frio instalar-se um pouco. Depois temos o factor humidade relativa, vamos ver se não será esta mesma o grande contra.
E claro assim haja precipitação que chegue cá, que esse também é uma dos problemas da nossa localização.

A favor são os ventos de leste, neve aqui, só mesmo com ventos deste quadrante para ajudar a que a HR não suba tanto e o ser de noite e estar-mos a ter dias mais frescos desde há 3 ou 4 noites também é bom.

Aqui os Meteogramas onde na linha verde acho ser possível já cair neve no alto de Vila Boim e a vermelho onde me parecem reunidas algumas condições para termos neve na cidade (pelo menos nas zonas mais altas).
A questão é mesmo haver precipitação "à séria"... O que não gosto nada de ver são as H.R. tão altas 

A saída do GFS das 06h é-nos mais favorável, mas é uma saída que não costuma ter grandes acertos. Aguardemos pela saída das 12h e agora é mais olho no termómetro e no radar. Nowcasting ao poder! 

GFS-MeteoPT 00h






GFS-MeteoPT 06h





Amanhã por esta hora veremos quem foi brindado com a branco elemento aqui pelo Alto Alentejo. 

Neve garantida: Marvão. 
Neve com mais de 60% de hipóteses: Portalegre e Zona envolvente da Serra da Ossa.
Os incertos: Elvas e arredores.

Como dizia o Nuno Pimenta, Máquinas preparadas e pilhas carregadas!
Afinal isto aqui não é Bragança e neve não é todos os dias. Para já temos dois registos de neve este ano em Marvão e na Serra de S. Mamede, o que já não é mau.

Mas também não criemos expectativas demasiado altas, pois a neve por estas bandas é sempre na corda bamba... E muito difícil de modelar.
Garantida está uma directa com acompanhamento da situação. Por isso se ela aparecer cá estarei para reportar.


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 13:41)

Pois bem entrem acção os nossos repórteres porque possivelmente há quem não tenha possibilidade ou meios para acompanhar a vinda ou não do tão esperado elemento branco. Espero amanhã ver por aqui posts bastante animadores  T Min. 3.9°C actual 11.8°C.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 13:52)

talingas disse:


> Pois bem entrem acção os nossos repórteres porque possivelmente há quem não tenha possibilidade ou meios para acompanhar a vinda ou não do tão esperado elemento branco. Espero amanhã ver por aqui posts bastante animadores  T Min. 3.9°C actual 11.8°C.



Claro que sim!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 13:52)

Tudo a postos, máquinas fotográficas, etc. a ver se amanhã acordo com um bom cenário lá fora 

8,9ºC e 55% HR com vento de SSE. Muitas nuvens mas ainda sem sinal de precipitação.


----------



## sielwolf (27 Fev 2013 às 14:12)

Neste momento *Monchique* segue com *11,5ºC* e 45 % de humidade relativa


----------



## Aurélio (27 Fev 2013 às 14:38)

Boas, 

Como o site do IM está a "morrer" alguém me pode confirmar ou não se aquela nebulosidade que está no Alentejo, e em crescimento devido á forte radiação existente, contém alguma chuva, ou se aquilo é apenas nuvens ?


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 14:39)

Em Évora já temos granizo!!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 14:40)

8,6ºC, nada de precipitações por agora. Liguei a webcam também 

http://meteoportalegre.no-ip.org:8888/


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 14:41)

O Luis Madeira já respondeu... serão aguaceiros e algum granizo. Ainda estamos longe da entrada fria.


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 14:45)

Isto é um granizo muito fino. Penso que a temperatura desceu um pouco


----------



## Aurélio (27 Fev 2013 às 14:53)

Acho que neste momento teremos no interior norte e centro neve, no litoral norte e centro sol, e aguaceiros e trovoadas na parte centro da região centro.

Na região sul, ao que parece temos aguaceiros de granizo em Évora, mas existe uma linha de nuvens no litoral e centro do Alentejo que me deixa em dúvida.

Por aqui bastante sol, e as nuvens caminha pela serra afora !


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 14:56)

Vamos ver no que vai dar mais para a noite...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 14:58)

Estremoz: 12,2 ºC  e 1012 hPa.

No sat24 nota-se a aproximação de núcleos convectivos que podem dar origem a aguaceiros, por vezes de granizo, e trovoadas dispersas. Atenção a possíveis rajadas de vento durante os aguaceiros.

Em termos sinópticos, o núcleo de ar frio estará ainda pela região centro, pelo que a nebulosidade procede de oeste. Quando o núcleo de ar frio estiver mais para sul, então sim a entrada de ar frio será também de leste e a temperatura irá descer.


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 15:00)

Que pode acontecer com essas possíveis rajadas?


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 15:02)

luis__madeira disse:


> Que pode acontecer com essas possíveis rajadas?



Nada de especial; apenas que o vento pode ser mais forte durante os períodos em que ocorrem os aguaceiros.


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 15:04)

Obrigado! Eu continuo com um feeling que na próxima madrugada possam cair uns flocos de neve aqui em Évora...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (27 Fev 2013 às 15:06)

Aqui na margem Sul, tem estado um óptimo dia, com nuvens mas com bastante sol. Quanto a neve, nada a esperar por aqui.


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 15:10)

No IPMA estão a prever queda de neve na cota dos 200/400m até meio da manhã de amanhã...será que sim!


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 15:17)

Cai agora um aguaceiro miudinho. E no horizonte aproxima-se mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 15:21)

Pinga por aqui, no horizonte a Sul está algo sim, não sei é se vem. 7,8ºC e 30 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 15:27)

Bem, já chove, e bem visivelmente na webcam.

http://meteoportalegre.no-ip.org:8888/ 7,5ºC.


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 15:31)

Da minha janela é este o cenário.


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2013 às 15:32)

Começou a cair granizo. A temperatura anda nos 7,5 graus.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 15:33)

talingas disse:


> Da minha janela é este o cenário.



Esse negro para o lado da Serra da Penha é o que vejo daqui a Oeste... O vento parou mais e a chuva também, mas sigo com 7,3ºC.


----------



## fragoso6 (27 Fev 2013 às 15:33)

Boa tarde aqui por castro verde desceu a temperatura, estao nuvens escuras, vamos ver se cai granizo.


----------



## mesteves (27 Fev 2013 às 15:34)

boas tardes. tarde em cheio por ponte de sor. estou em montargil e aqui caiu chuva com sleet e neve molhada á mistura e trovoada. segundo familiares em ponte de sor está a cair neve molhada em flocos enormes intercalada com chuva forte. o chão já branqueja. surpresa boa para uma localidade praticamente ao nivel do mar. a temperatura desceu dos 11 ou 12ºc para uns 3. vamos ver o que a noite trás.


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 15:37)

Interessante... Que queda de temperatura!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 15:39)

talingas disse:


> Interessante... Que queda de temperatura!



É normal!  6,7ºC. A chuva vai rodando aqui em volta, o centro da depressão está por aqui.


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2013 às 15:39)

mesteves disse:


> boas tardes. tarde em cheio por ponte de sor. estou em montargil e aqui caiu chuva com sleet e neve molhada á mistura e trovoada. segundo familiares em ponte de sor está a cair neve molhada em flocos enormes intercalada com chuva forte. o chão já branqueja. surpresa boa para uma localidade praticamente ao nivel do mar. a temperatura desceu dos 11 ou 12ºc para uns 3. vamos ver o que a noite trás.



Não será granizo?


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 15:42)

trepkos disse:


> Não será granizo?



Aqui também tive Sleet, é bem provável que o seja também


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 15:58)

Há mais registos?


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 16:00)

Olha um trovão.  6,3ºC e 24 km/h. Pinga, grande aguaceiro ao fundo, que deverá passar ao lado ou ficar estacionário.


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 16:01)

Esta por minutos algo mais aqui por Évora


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 16:11)

Ficou muito mais negro por detrás da penha. E vêem-se  aguaceiros não muito longe. Mas parece estar tudo a passar à roda... :sly:


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 16:16)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*



talingas disse:


> Ficou muito mais negro por detrás da penha. E vêem-se  aguaceiros não muito longe. Mas parece estar tudo a passar à roda... :sly:



Esquecime do "quote". 






SpiderVV disse:


> Olha um trovão.  6,3ºC e 24 km/h. Pinga, grande aguaceiro ao fundo, que deverá passar ao lado ou ficar estacionário.


----------



## fragoso6 (27 Fev 2013 às 16:20)

mesteves disse:


> boas tardes. tarde em cheio por ponte de sor. estou em montargil e aqui caiu chuva com sleet e neve molhada á mistura e trovoada. segundo familiares em ponte de sor está a cair neve molhada em flocos enormes intercalada com chuva forte. o chão já branqueja. surpresa boa para uma localidade praticamente ao nivel do mar. a temperatura desceu dos 11 ou 12ºc para uns 3. vamos ver o que a noite trás.



isso e muito bom pronuncio


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 16:23)

Parece difícil que não esteja pelo menos a chover por Portalegre. Pelo sat tem boa pinta.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Fev 2013 às 16:26)

Castro Marim,

Ceu completamente nublado, e com temp em nitida queda...

As nuvens a norte tem uma coloração arroxeada...


----------



## mesteves (27 Fev 2013 às 16:27)

não era sleet não, porque várias pessoas me ligaram que os flocos eram enormes, muito fofinhos que colavam na roupa e chão. primeiro começou por ser sleet mas depois alterou para wet snow. agora não sei como estará


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 16:27)

Estremoz: 8,1 ºC e 1010 hPa ... vento moderado com rajadas de oeste.

Uma trovoada  moderada passou entre Estremoz e a Serra d`Ossa às 16h00... Tudo "negro" agora para leste...

No Sat24 vê-se que o nucleo da depressão em altura está agora perto de Mora e deslocando-se para sueste ... Não tarda nada e o vento vai rodar para leste em todo o norte alentejano.

*EDIT (16h40): a rotação sobre a depressão já se faz de sueste em Portalegre.*


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 16:29)

Agreste disse:


> Parece difícil que não esteja pelo menos a chover por Portalegre. Pelo sat tem boa pinta.


Sabes, está a 3 km da cidade estacionário há tempos e tempos. Que desperdício de células.

6,2ºC a aumentar depois de ter tido 5,9ºC.


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2013 às 16:32)

Chove agora com gelo à mistura. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*



SpiderVV disse:


> Sabes, está a 3 km da cidade estacionário há tempos e tempos. Que desperdício de células.
> 
> 6,2ºC a aumentar depois de ter tido 5,9ºC.








É verdade está "encravada" ali ao fundo.


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2013 às 16:36)

Cai sleet por aqui!

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/882860_2931131295430_742464639_o.jpg


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 16:39)

Aqui por Faro o tecto de nuvens fez desaparecer o sol. 12,4ºC mas sopra vento de leste.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 16:46)

Aqui para estes lados o céu já está muito nublado e também se vêem as tais bandas de precipitação em altura. Pelo radar, não deve demorar muito a cair por aqui uns pingos.

Sigo com 11,6ºC no Sítio das Fontes, com vento de W e 69% de humidade.

Em Monchique, a 458m de altitude, estão 7ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 16:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sabes, está a 3 km da cidade estacionário há tempos e tempos. Que desperdício de células.
> 
> 6,2ºC a aumentar depois de ter tido 5,9ºC.



Segundo me informaram, cairam uns farrapos em Caia e na Serra. 
Esperando pela noite...


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 16:48)

Esta a aproximar de Évora uma valente caldeirada...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 16:49)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Segundo me informaram, cairam uns farrapos em Caia e na Serra.
> Esperando pela noite...



Muito provável, eheh, mas em Caia?  Eu não sei já o que dizer da noite, o meu optimismo está a cair, mas a esperança é a última a morrer. Temperatura a aumentar, 6,8ºC. Vento nulo e céu negro.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 16:50)

Agreste disse:


> Aqui por Faro o tecto de nuvens fez desaparecer o sol. 12,4ºC mas sopra vento de leste.



A partir do núcleo frio em altura formou-se uma linha de instabilidade que está a cruzar todo o sul do continente, de oeste para este (em sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio) e que ainda não passou sobre Faro; daí o vento de sul, sueste, leste... Mas vai rodar para oeste/noroeste após a passagem dessa linha de instabilidade. A nebulosidade deverá ficar quase toda ela retida pelas serras do interior do Algarve.

Radar de Meteorologia

Radar alternativo


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2013 às 17:01)

Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 17:03)

O nosso IM não aguenta e está fora de combate. Tinha curiosidade em saber se alguma das estações na serra tinha acumulado precipitação. 

Só como curiosidade a estação de Granado no lado espanhol do rio Chança chegou aos 14,6ºC.


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 17:03)

Aqui de Évora avisto essas nuvens carregadas.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 17:03)

Em Lagoa já chove.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Fev 2013 às 17:05)

Aqui não pinga.
Muito escuro a E/SE de Vendas Novas 
Neste momento tenho 8.1ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 17:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muito provável, eheh, mas em Caia?  Eu não sei já o que dizer da noite, o meu optimismo está a cair, mas a esperança é a última a morrer. Temperatura a aumentar, 6,8ºC. Vento nulo e céu negro.



Vai pingando aqui pela zona do Hospital.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2013 às 17:14)

Por aqui vai pingando...

Temperatura nos 6,9ºC e a Hr em aumento com 79%


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 17:15)

Aqui já pinga novamente...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 17:17)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/beled9m1xd37a8c/cam_1_20130227_171514_122.jpg

Belo cenário  Pena ser tudo ao lado e aqui não chover quase nada senão alguns pingos. 6,1ºC e 68% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 17:28)

Caminho livre para Espanha ... 






Sat.24

A tarde apresentou-se excessivamente quente, de tal forma que a passagem da linha de instabilidade só deu água líquida... Faltou frio à superfície.


----------



## amando96 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:45)

Começa a pingar, 10ºC, há 20 minutos estavam 12ºC...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 17:47)

Algum granizo, bem derretido no entanto. 5,0ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 17:55)

É oficial vejo flocos por entre as pingas.  É o primeiro sinal! 4.5°C a descer.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Algum granizo, bem derretido no entanto. 5,0ºC e vento moderado.



Com essa temperatura e a rotação do vento para leste, deverá a estar a nevar bem na Serra de S.Mamede...


----------



## fragoso6 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:58)

so se cair esta noite um aguaceiro ou outro a temperatura vai descer ainda com esperança


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 17:59)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*



Gerofil disse:


> Com essa temperatura e a rotação do vento para leste, deverá a estar a nevar bem na Serra de S.Mamede...



Com o nevoeiro não vejo mas de certeza que neva bem em S. Mamede.


----------



## amando96 (27 Fev 2013 às 18:00)

8.9ºC e a baixar...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 18:02)

talingas disse:


> É oficial vejo flocos por entre as pingas.  É o primeiro sinal! 4.5°C a descer.



Sorte aí na parte alta da cidade, porque aqui nada mesmo. Só granizo já derretido. 3,6ºC que deve subir daqui a pouco. 1,2mm.


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

Estou muito curioso quanto à serra. Aqui foi água neve de pouca dura.  Esperanças direccionadas para a noite...


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 18:12)

Durante um minuto caíram flocos bem definidos.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 18:14)

Infelizmente durante a noite parece que a precipitação vai escassear, mas vamos ver. Aqui nada de neve, nem parecido. 3,0ºC e vento de NE com 1,8mm acumulados.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 18:15)

A chuvinha que caiu há pouco só deu para molhar um pouco o chão, parou rapidamente. Passada essa linha de instabilidade, teremos agora alguns aguaceiros, que, pelo radar, estão ainda a W sobre o mar, e que deverão deslocar-se para o Alentejo e Algarve nas próximas horas.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 18:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Infelizmente durante a noite parece que a precipitação vai escassear, mas vamos ver. Aqui nada de neve, nem parecido. 3,0ºC e vento de NE com 1,8mm acumulados.



se isto acertar, durante a noite e madrugada ainda vão ter chuva na hora fria

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal?time=1361988906


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

Cai água-neve, pelo menos parece. Cai algo sólido, isso tenho a certeza. 2,1ºC e vento de leste.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Fev 2013 às 18:30)

ecobcg disse:


> A chuvinha que caiu há pouco só deu para molhar um pouco o chão, parou rapidamente. Passada essa linha de instabilidade, teremos agora alguns aguaceiros, que, pelo radar, estão ainda a W sobre o mar, e que deverão deslocar-se para o Alentejo e Algarve nas próximas horas.



Na serra do Caldeirão e Barrocal central essa linha de instabilidade deixou alguma precipitação significativa. Na zona de Benafim e Salir chovia bem à pouco. Aqui por Loulé apenas um aguaceiro forte quando cheguei a casa à coisa de meia hora e nada mais, pois notava-se o chão ainda seco. Destaque para a temperatura que era apenas de 6ºc a 250-300m de altitude e de 7ºc aqui à porta de casa(180m).
Notou-se que a instabilidade intensificou-se ao progredir para leste. Para sul sudoeste céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 18:36)

Uns bonecos aqui debaixo tirados à pouco enquanto a chuva levantava o pó do chão...


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 18:44)

Menos de 10ºC agora. O pequeno aguaceiro já passou.


----------



## amando96 (27 Fev 2013 às 18:46)

vejo uns clarões à distância, não se ouve nada, mas o carros poderam estar a abafar um pouco...


----------



## Redfish (27 Fev 2013 às 18:47)

Boas

Entre as 17.30 e as 18.00 choveu bem entre a zona de Loulé e Salir, com algum granizo á mistura e  a temperatura a rondar os 7º.

De momento td calmo e a temperatura nos 6º...

Ver o que nos espera as proximas horas...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 18:52)

Por volta das 18h começou a nevar bem e a acumular aos 600m... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 18:56)

No forum do meteored anunciam agua-neve em Olivença...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 19:00)

Quando começava a acumular... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 19:03)

Já agora, a Fóia seguia com 2,9ºC às 18UTC.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 19:03)

Menos de 6ºC em Estremoz e pelo radar parece encaminhar-se um aguaceiro a caminho da serra de Ossa.


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 19:08)

Estou "maluco" para saber o que se passa pela Serra de S. Mamede. Soube agora que são Julião esta praticamente intransitavel.


----------



## Happy (27 Fev 2013 às 19:08)

A temperatura desce rapidamente em Portimão, se estavam 2.9º as 18h em Monchique possívelmente estara muito menos na Foia a esta hora..Será que pinga novamente? Por volta das 16h passou uma boa nuvem, pena não ter estado temperatura suficiente.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

Nevou fraco mesmo agora alguns segundos antes de passar a água de novo. Está indeciso.


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 19:13)

Neste momento Évora regista 4,6 graus...espero que continue a descer e haja precipitação...


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2013 às 19:16)

Por aqui nao chove e estao cerca de 4 graus. E esperar pela chuva.


----------



## F_R (27 Fev 2013 às 19:45)

Esta tarde andei pelo Alentejo

Ao inicio da tarde grande chuvada em Évora, Depois na zona de Monforte ainda apanhei algum gelo meio derretido no meio da chuva. Por volta das 5 na serra de São Mamede alguma agua-neve mas nada de especial.

Por volta das 6 estava em Marvão e aí sim começou a nevar


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

Estremoz (resumo do dia de hoje):

Temperatura máxima = 13,3 ºC (14h16)
Temperatura mínima = 2,2 ºC (06h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*A madrugada trouxe geada; na parte da tarde o céu tornou-se nublado e trovoada moderada próxima da cidade, passando a sul. Na cidade o total de precipitação foi de 0,0 mm.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = 1,5 ºC (dia 25).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2013 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, caíram umas pingas que nem deu para molhar o chão.  Sigo com 8.2ºC e à espera da neve.


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 20:41)

Nesta altura os termômetros em Évora marcam apenas 1 grau...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Fev 2013 às 20:43)

Pelo Radar e Satélite parece-me díficil que venha a chover em Évora.

Esteve um dia frio, bom tempo durante a manhã, sendo que por volta da hora de almoço ficou mais feio, choveu por volta das 15h. Saí de casa pelas 17h30m e ainda ouvi bastantes trovões (acompanhados de aguaceiros fracos e localizados) até às 18h30m esteve sempre a trovejar. Por volta desta hora deu para ver algum sleet no pára-brisas do carro, mas não chegava a acumular pois mal batia no vidro, derretia logo.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 20:45)

Longa vai ser a madrugada.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Fev 2013 às 20:45)

Moura
Manhã: muita geada e céu limpo.
Tarde: céu muito nublado com chuva, que chegou a ser moderada, entre as 16h e as 18h.
Início da noite: menos núvens e sem chuva. 5,5ºC agora.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 20:48)

A 700m. #Portalegre 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 20:49)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 20:53)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 20:54)

Pessoal do centro interior e sul, alentejo e arredores.
Aproveitem ao máximo este evento.
Tenho a certeza que esta noite e manhã cedo irão ter neve, sobretudo:

- Castelo Branco
- Portalegre
- Estremoz

E mais outras localidades que podem receber surpresas.... (cotas acima dos 200/300 metros)


Bom evento e tirem fotos!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 20:57)

Veremos! A Serra de S. Mamede tem um manto já generoso pelo que sei. Agora não chove nem neva, 3,7ºC com vento moderado a forte de NE.


----------



## Sulman (27 Fev 2013 às 21:16)

Arraiolos 2º
A. da Serra 2º

Venha a precipitação!


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2013 às 21:17)

Por aqui os carros ja apresentam gelo. Estão as condições ideais para o elemento branco, mas falta o essencial... A chuva.


----------



## YuRiSsS (27 Fev 2013 às 21:39)

trepkos disse:


> Por aqui os carros ja apresentam gelo. Estão as condições ideais para o elemento branco, mas falta o essencial... A chuva.



Achas que vamos ter ?


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 21:47)

Sim, irão ter segundo os meteogramas do GFS, irão ter madrugada e manhã cedo
aguardem
bom evento e tirem fotos!!!


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 21:51)

Normalmente a temperatura nos pontos mais altos da serra do Caldeirão é 4 a 5ºC mais baixa que aqui em Faro. Estando por agora 8,8ºC estarão 3,8ºC lá em cima.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 21:52)

O radar não parece concordar com o GFS... O radar mostra alguma precipitação aqui e não cai mais nada senão uma chuvinha miudinha... Não sei se a noite não será seca. 3,3ºC.


----------



## amando96 (27 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

Por aqui 6.3ºC


----------



## luis__madeira (27 Fev 2013 às 21:54)

Que previsão fazem para Évora?


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Fev 2013 às 22:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Belo cenário  Pena ser tudo ao lado e aqui não chover quase nada senão alguns pingos. 6,1ºC e 68% HR.



Adorei esta foto igualzinha a um episódio dos Caçadores de Tempestades do Discovery Channel, essa nuvem nessa altura devia estar em rotação.
Parabéns. 
Para mim essa foto é uma das melhores em relação ás caçadas dos membros deste forum, apesar de serem boas, esta para mim é das melhores( pois nas caçadas nas fotografias não se vêem nenhuma nuvem em rotação como esta tão  parecida como a dos EUA).


----------



## sielwolf (27 Fev 2013 às 22:35)

4,6ºC por *Monchique*. Imagino que na Fóia estejam uns 0ºC


----------



## Happy (27 Fev 2013 às 22:50)

sielwolf disse:


> 4,6ºC por *Monchique*. Imagino que na Fóia estejam uns 0ºC



Só falta que chova..


----------



## amando96 (27 Fev 2013 às 22:54)

5.3ºC, lá bem dentro da serra deve estar perto dos 0ºC em certos locais


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2013 às 22:57)

Por aqui, sigo com 6.0ºC, o GFS dá 6.5ºC de mínima no meteograma para Olhão e o Foreca coloca 1ºC de mínima. Quanto à neve, em Alcoutim a cota é de 250 metros às 6 horas da manhã. só que não há precipitação. 

Neste momento, está um aguaceiro na zona da fóia, será que está a nevar lá?


----------



## Happy (27 Fev 2013 às 23:00)

Segundo algumas pessoas no facebook já neva na Foia


----------



## amando96 (27 Fev 2013 às 23:02)

e fotos?


----------



## Happy (27 Fev 2013 às 23:03)

vou la agora tira


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2013 às 23:07)

Um amigo meu, que mora em Monchique diz que está a cair água-neve na vila de Monchique.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 23:19)

Estremoz: o vento finalmente já rodou para nordeste, soprando fraco a moderado. Nebulosidade baixa. Esperemos então que surja alguma precipitação vinda de leste (Espanha) ... Temperatura actual de 3,4 ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 23:26)

Estou na Foia. Por aqui não chove, está a ficar nevoeiro e tenho 3 graus e a baixar. No caminho apanhei chuva até Monchique,


----------



## dASk (27 Fev 2013 às 23:28)

ecobcg disse:


> Estou na Foia. Por aqui não chove, está a ficar nevoeiro e tenho 3 graus e a baixar. No caminho apanhei chuva até Monchique,



vai um aguaceiro a caminho aguanta-te :P


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 23:28)

O vento está de SW?


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 23:30)

Acho que o aguaceiro nao chega cá. O vento parece-me de N. Devia ter chegado 30 min. Mais cedo.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 23:32)

2,7 graus agora


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 23:33)

Do lado de Aljezur talvez entre mas não tem grande expressão...


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 23:34)

Também não sei se estás no parque de estacionamento ou se estás perto do radar onde eles costumam sair para o voo de parapente, voltado a norte. 












Edit: Esqueci-me que é de noite.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 23:39)

Estou no parque de estacionamento. 1,9 graus agora.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2013 às 23:50)

Por aqui já não deve vir mais precipitação.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Fev 2013 às 23:58)

Para quem está ansioso por Évora deixo aqui um link em tempo real que pode ajudar. Um olho no radar outro aqui... Mas se cair alguma coisa só mais logo...
http://www.clima.cge.uevora.pt/evora/


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 00:04)

Fechámos o dia com 8,2ºC por aqui.


----------



## Redfish (28 Fev 2013 às 00:06)

ecobcg pelas imagens do Radar a ocorrencia de algum aguaceiro que rondam Aljezur  só deverão ocorrer a Sul da Foia  ...

Logo a sorte não esta a ajudar....

Mas não stresses o teu forte é tornados


----------



## talingas (28 Fev 2013 às 00:17)

Caem flocos enormes e começa a acumular logo na fonte dos amores. (cerca de 550m). A serra esta dominada pelo elemento branco. Aconselho um passeio por cá, logo nasça o sol.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 00:19)

Epá, é preciso ter azar. Acumulação na Fonte dos Amores está pertíssimo de chegar aí abaixo à cidade. Aqui cai uma chuva miudinha que nem graça dá, mas é algo muito fininho, como se neve, mas não parece. 2,5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2013 às 00:26)

Estremoz: também já está a chover  com 3,1 ºC. Agora é uma questão de horas e a temperatura descer ...


----------



## talingas (28 Fev 2013 às 00:29)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*



SpiderVV disse:


> Epá, é preciso ter azar. Acumulação na Fonte dos Amores está pertíssimo de chegar aí abaixo à cidade. Aqui cai uma chuva miudinha que nem graça dá, mas é algo muito fininho, como se neve, mas não parece. 2,5ºC.



No Atalaiao também já cai 100% neve mas sem acumulação.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 00:34)

Na cidade mesmo também cai neve segundo me relatam, perto do Navio. É um azar do caraças digo já... A precipitação deve estar a passar a norte.


----------



## PedroMAR (28 Fev 2013 às 00:38)

Ver RTP2


----------



## talingas (28 Fev 2013 às 00:39)

Não faço ideia como se esta a deslocar, mas na serra neva a sério.


----------



## luis__madeira (28 Fev 2013 às 00:39)

Évora esta a ficar coberta de nuvens. Estamos com +1 grau...uma questão de aguardar...a temperatura esteve dentro dos 4 e já desceu!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 00:43)

talingas disse:


> Não faço ideia como se esta a deslocar, mas na serra neva a sério.



Desloca se para Oeste em sentido rotativo por causa da depressão... A ver vams como corre o resto da noite mas aqui já parou. 2,6ºC.


----------



## PedroMAR (28 Fev 2013 às 00:44)

luis__madeira disse:


> Évora esta a ficar coberta de nuvens. Estamos com +1 grau...uma questão de aguardar...a temperatura esteve dentro dos 4 e já desceu!



Mas, segundo o Radar ainda deve de demorar, um pouco


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2013 às 00:51)

3,8ºC em Serpa


----------



## talingas (28 Fev 2013 às 00:51)

Um desabafo , eu já estou feliz com o que vi... Amanhã é tempo de apreciar a brancura nem que seja só a da Serra


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 00:54)

Feliz não estou  A continuar assim, e provavelmente continuará, será ver o cenário grandioso na serra e nalgumas partes da cidade se continuar a nevar! 2,7ºC em subida! Já nem pinga aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2013 às 00:55)

E nós cá esperamos pelas fotos!


----------



## Happy (28 Fev 2013 às 01:01)

Boas,

Cheguei agora da Foia. Quando cheguei estava tudo molhado e algum frio, mais acentuado pelo vento e céu limpo. Mesmo assim havia alguns vestígios de neve. Deve ter sido uns floquitos. Moral da história umas nuvens mais carregadas poderia dar algum acumulado.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2013 às 01:02)

Bom, já de regresso a casa. Acabei por apanhar apenas chuva no caminho e até Monchique. Na Fóia já não apanhei nada. Mas pelo que vi ao chegar lá, estava tudo molhado e a escorrer água, deve ter caído um bom aguaceiro antes de eu lá ter chegado, e não me admiro que possa ter caído algum farrapo ou água-neve, mas já não vi nada... fica para a próxima...! (devia ter saído 1 hora mais cedo para lá!)


----------



## joselamego (28 Fev 2013 às 01:02)

Pessoal de Castelo Branco e Portalegre, aproveitem a neve
vai cair de madrugada.
Aliás em Castelo Branco já neva...
Só falta saber se neva em Évora e outras localidades


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 01:04)

Por aqui lá vai descendo devagar devagarinho, não estivessemos no alentejo! 

Registo agora 3.7ºC e uma HR de 94% com sinal de descida.


----------



## talingas (28 Fev 2013 às 01:05)

Eu não tirei nenhuma foto de especial.  Não consegui mesmo. É que eu fui ver da neve, mas a pé. xD E não arrisquei ligar a máquina, a neve era batida a vento.. De certeza irão aparecer boas fotos.. Mas amanhã de manhã sim desafio os fotógrafos a levantar cedo para captar a brancura.


----------



## Happy (28 Fev 2013 às 01:09)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom, já de regresso a casa. Acabei por apanhar apenas chuva no caminho e até Monchique. Na Fóia já não apanhei nada. Mas pelo que vi ao chegar lá, estava tudo molhado e a escorrer água, deve ter caído um bom aguaceiro antes de eu lá ter chegado, e não me admiro que possa ter caído algum farrapo ou água-neve, mas já não vi nada... fica para a próxima...! (devia ter saído 1 hora mais cedo para lá!)



Naquela zona de rochas junto ao miradouro tinha alguma coisa, foi onde tirei a fotografia..Mas era mesmo só aquilo..Uma pessoa conhecida confirmou que apanhou ainda uns bons flocos. Tem uma foto no facebook dele. 







Será que ainda existe a possibilidade de cair alguma coisa durante a noite ou de manha?


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2013 às 01:14)

Happy disse:


> Naquela zona de rochas junto ao miradouro tinha alguma coisa, foi onde tirei a fotografia..Mas era mesmo só aquilo..Uma pessoa conhecida confirmou que apanhou ainda uns bons flocos. Tem uma foto no facebook dele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Boa foto! Cheguei lá mesmo "atrasado"! Bolas...foi por pouco!


----------



## Happy (28 Fev 2013 às 01:20)

Pois também...Já só vi uma coisita de nada!! pode ser que amanha acorde com a serra branca!! lol


----------



## talingas (28 Fev 2013 às 02:35)

Ainda é o melhor que tenho para mostrar, gravado com o telemóvel... 
www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=Lv5Td-RnXEY


----------



## pax_julia (28 Fev 2013 às 06:00)

Por Beja cai sleet fraco. 1grau. Vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 06:34)

A mancha move-se lentamente, não chegará à serra do caldeirão nas melhores condições. Embora exista frio suficiente.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2013 às 06:50)

Estremoz: 2,7 ºC e chove bem !!!


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 06:56)

Na serra de ossa não deve estar muito mais frio do que em Estremoz. Também não deu para ver neve.


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 07:04)

Aqui nevou de forma moderada por volta das 5 da manha. Os carros apresentam uma fina camada de neve. Dizem me agora que algumas zonas da nacional 114 entre evora e montemor tem boas camadas de neve. Mais logo posto fotos


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 07:08)

Confirmaram me agora. Ha zonas com alguns centimetros de neve no alto da abaneja na N114. Fica mais ou menos a meio caminho entre montemor e evora. Parece que esta uma bonita paisagem invernal nos campos alentejanos


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 07:12)

Curiosidade, o sol já nasceu mas a temperatura desceu ligeiramente aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 07:37)

Neve? Aqui na zona mais baixa nada, depois digo algo mais na cidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2013 às 07:37)

3,6ºC e a chuva quase a chegar, vamos ver.....


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2013 às 08:07)

Estremoz: está a nevar de forma intensa desde acerca de 15 minutos; 1,7 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 08:07)

Aqui pelo radar acabou a festa que não começou, é dizer até à próxima. 3,3ºC em subida rápida.


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 08:24)

Aproveitem ai em estremoz. Por aqui cai uma chuva nuito fina. Esperemos que ainda de para cair alguma neve.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 08:31)

Mesmo na,serra alguma da neve já derreteu. Tristeza.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2013 às 08:36)

Estremoz: neva *intensamente* e vai já ficando tudo branco. A actividade profissional está a chamar-me ... vou tentar fazer registos. Até logo.


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 08:43)

Hoje e o dia de estremoz! Por aqui falta nos altitude.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (28 Fev 2013 às 08:50)

NÃO  estou em Estremoz (infelizmente), mas já me contaram (e vi através de uma web) que neva com intensidade na freguesia da Glória, na parte baixa da serra d'Ossa.


----------



## amando96 (28 Fev 2013 às 09:03)

pelo sat vê-se o que caiu no Norte.

Aqui 4ºC e nebulosidade a chegar, mínima de 3ºC


----------



## nuvens365 (28 Fev 2013 às 09:05)

Excelentes notícias para Estremoz!  Já em Marvão, pelo que se vê aqui, ainda acumulou alguma coisa:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=500900393289988&set=a.482817941764900.105872.260071914039505


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 09:08)

Chegam mais noticias. Parece que a neve graciou o concelho de montemor, com neve nas aldeias de santa sofia, escoural e na serra de monfurado, pena que existam tao poucos registos. Talvez ainda de para cair mais, quem sabe. O problema foi ter chovido tanto.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2013 às 09:12)

Estremoz: parou de nevar às 08h50. Agora alguma chuva derrete toda a neve.


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 09:45)

Comecam a aparecer registos da neve. Mais logo junto os e coloco aqui


----------



## João (28 Fev 2013 às 09:52)

trepkos disse:


> Comecam a aparecer registos da neve. Mais logo junto os e coloco aqui


Boas, tambem relato queda de Neve de forma moderada por volta das 5 horas da manhã em Montemor-o-Novo
Flocos enormes e sem vento, um espectáculo lindo de se ver
Por este Inverno já estou realizado


----------



## Vince (28 Fev 2013 às 09:54)

> *Queda de neve surpreende distritos de Portalegre e Évora*
> Publicado hoje às 09:22
> A Serra de São Mamede, em Portalegre, Elvas, Estremoz e Borba acordaram hoje com neve.
> Na sequência de um nevão ocorrido durante a noite, a Serra de São Mamede, em Portalegre, está coberta de neve, não havendo registo de acidentes provocados pelo mau tempo, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.
> ...


http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vid...vr.it&utm_medium=twitter#sthash.uVbDRqMv.dpuf



> *Elvas: Flocos de neve caíram mas rapidamente derreteram*
> 28/02/2013, 09:37
> A cidade de Elvas não acordou esta manhã com um manto de neve, mas às primeiras horas do dia, entre as 7 e as 8 horas, eram visíveis os flocos de neve a cair do ceú.
> 
> ...


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 10:03)

E montemor! Havia bastante acumulação nos campos ao redor. Este inverno terminou com chave d'ouro. So tenho pena de nao ter visto nevar.


----------



## João (28 Fev 2013 às 10:10)

trepkos disse:


> E montemor! Havia bastante acumulação nos campos ao redor. Este inverno terminou com chave d'ouro. So tenho pena de nao ter visto nevar.


Olha que foi um espectáculo, nunca tinha visto nevar assim...
Flocos enormes e sem vento...parecia um filme, eu tive meia hora a olhar pela janela antes do acontecimento... mas valeu a pena
Os carros começaram a acumular alguma neve mas depois começaram os flocos a ficarem mais pequenos até passar a chuva...
Foi pena, podiamos ter dito outro nevão como o de 2006


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 10:20)

João disse:


> Olha que foi um espectáculo, nunca tinha visto nevar assim...
> Flocos enormes e sem vento...parecia um filme, eu tive meia hora a olhar pela janela antes do acontecimento... mas valeu a pena
> Os carros começaram a acumular alguma neve mas depois começaram os flocos a ficarem mais pequenos até passar a chuva...
> Foi pena, podiamos ter dito outro nevão como o de 2006



A neve aqui e rara, por isso convém sempre desfrutar dela. Já foi a terceira vez que vi neve este ano, mas Montemor valeu pelas outras duas.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 10:22)

Estive entre as 8:40 e as 9:10 no Caldeirão junto do radar do im. Vi pelo radar a chegada da precipitação e fui lá acima. Não há muito que contar.

Ao princípio chegou uma névoa muito gelada, parecia que tinha saído do frigorífico... durou uns 10 minutos e depois passou a chuva. Não era um sistema muito compacto e esfarrou-se depressa. Quando saí de lá de cima chovia e estavam 3 graus. Daqui a pouco já coloco fotos...


----------



## João (28 Fev 2013 às 10:38)

trepkos disse:


> A neve aqui e rara, por isso convém sempre desfrutar dela. Já foi a terceira vez que vi neve este ano, mas Montemor valeu pelas outras duas.


Pois, infelismente é rara, por isso é q eu mal dormi esta noite... mas valeu a pena.
Pois eu sei, pois tenho acompanhado as tuas reportagens aqui no forum.
Só ontem é que fiquei a saber quem és por causa do facebook...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2013 às 10:40)

6,3ºC e aguaceiros fracos.
A chuva chegou tarde demais...


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 11:24)

Pois é a meteo tem destas coisas 

Estive no meu posto de observação até às 05h. Decidi então ir descansar e acordar pelas 06h45. A essa hora chovia com alguma intensidade e a temperaura nos 4ºC e em aumento. Dei por terminado o caso, pois até na região em volta as temperaturas teimavam em não baixar...

Pelas observações dos poucos que a viram cair, nevou e chegou a acumular nos carros e nos campos em cotas acima dos 300m a 350m.

Aqui o registo da minha estação com o momento em que a temperatura baixa mais rapidamente e a chuva terá dado lugar ao branco elemento:








São até agora as únicas fotos com o registo do momento, que encontrei na net, da rádio local.
















Fica para a próxima.

Em Marvão a nevada foi copiosa!  Oram vejam esta foto retirada de um extenso album de fotos deste nevão na página Mercearia de Marvão:


----------



## Vince (28 Fev 2013 às 11:27)

Muita neve naquelas serras entre Extremadura e Andaluzia em Espanha, há acumulações nalguns locais na ordem dos 15/20cm ou mais. E continua a nevar.

Azuaga (~600m)





(c)  Isa Rodríguez Cintas


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 11:38)

O momento em que abriram a porta do congelador e chegou uma névoa muito gelada, um pouco antes das 9 da manhã...





















Depois desfez-se tudo e começou a chover entre alguns raios de sol...


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 11:53)

As condições de hoje eram piores que as de 2010. Nessa altura chovia e estava metade da temperatura, 1-1,5ºC.


----------



## luis__madeira (28 Fev 2013 às 12:25)

Nos arredores de Évora ainda caíram uns flocos, suficientes para fazer um manto branco. Hoje a noite podia cair mais que eu não me importava...


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 12:35)

Algumas fotos que tirei do Facebook, a qualidade não é a melhor mas foi com telefones. A neve por esta altura já deve ter derretido toda.

Estrada de Montemor para Évora.









Arredores de Montemor onde se vê o manto branco.





Os carros estavam assim:









Água-neve que caiu ontem à tarde por volta das 4 e 20 da tarde.


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 12:36)

Um boneco de Montemor...


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 12:39)

Grande evento! Para mais tarde recordar, ao fim de 7 anos voltamos a ter neve no solo.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Fev 2013 às 12:45)

Acho que o que faltou aqui no Algarve foi instabilidade que fizesse com que as cotas descessem mais um pouco. Ainda assim nota-se também uma enorme influência atlântica nas nossas serras, dando o exemplo de Monchique (Fóia) que não conseguiu acumular nada durante a noite, mas lá está eram células que vinham ali de Noroeste/oeste, do mar portanto.

Por aqui o céu já descobriu um pouco e já deu para o "mestre" sol dar um ar de sua graça.
Para os próximos dias aguarda-se a chegada da tão esperada chuva que já faz bastante falta em algumas zonas Algarvias.


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 13:17)

Estou pela zona da S. de São Mamede. A neve no sólo só aparece acima dos 650m.

Desde Elvas que é bem visível o manto branco. A vista é deslumbrante, mais parecendo a S. da Estrela!

Uma imagem de Marvão:







A temp. está vária entre os 5,5C e os 6,5C. Vou dando notícias.

Abraço.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Fev 2013 às 13:29)

Engraçado é a temperatura em Almodôvar(Cerro do Negro) a bater a temperatura em Bragança ao meio dia...2,4ºc em Cerro do Negro contra os 2,8ºc de Bragança. Acho que só faltou mesmo foi instabilidade para termos neve por cá


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 13:43)

E era preciso mais frio. Qualquer coisa próximo dos 0ºC. Aqui é difícil não teres humidade elevada.


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 13:58)

Mais umas de Marvão neste momento:






























Diria que a acumulação superou os 10cm.

Pena a temperatura que vai subindo. Já vamos com 8C. :-(

Algumas das fotos poderão ter um tamanho enorme, peço desculpa, mas estou no telemóvel e não tenho tantas configurações como no PC.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 13:58)

A neve já derretia nas encostas de S. Mamede de manhã. É preciso ter azar, neva até a cotas baixas e na cidade absolutamente nada. 9,4ºC, é como se o evento nem tivesse existido.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2013 às 13:59)

9,3ºC neste momento em Serpa.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2013 às 15:05)

Fotos de Montemor e Serra D'Ossa

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-em-montemor-o-novo-serra-dossa-7004.html


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2013 às 15:55)

Apesar de não chover este será o dia mais frio do inverno no Algarve. Não chegámos aos 11ºC aqui em Faro. E na serra o frio tem sido todo o dia.


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 16:20)

E dou por terminada a minha visita a Marvão. 
O céu foi-se encobrindo e o frio instala-se novamente.
Ainda "floquejou" um pouco por vezes, mas com água à mistura e apenas visível para doentes da neve, tal era a sua microdimensão! :-D.

Deixo-vos mais umas fotos desta magnífica paisagem.
Grande nevão, sim senhor. Zonas mais altas, junto ao castelo têem uma boa camada!





















Parabéns aos contemplados e obrigado pela partilha. As da zona de Montemor do Trepkos estão fabulosas pelo inusual da localização. :thumbup:

Abraço desde este cantinho do Alto Alentejo nevado!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Fev 2013 às 16:36)

Boas,

Por aqui dia frio, com alguns aguaceiros fracos. Vento moderado de N.

Ontem fui brindado com trovoada e aguaceiros de granizo por volta das 19h a cota 0 em Monte Gordo.

Em relação ás serras de Monchique e Alcaria do Cume, sei que nevou em Monchique por instantes, mas em Alcaria do Cume não tenho dados visto que esta serra encontra-se mais a interior. Mas não duvido que tenham la caido precipitação em forma de neve...

Agora venha o proximo evento!!


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 16:37)

Updates: aguaceiro de graupel neste momento em Marvão!!


----------



## trovoadas (28 Fev 2013 às 16:58)

As nossas serras estão muito frias! Não deixa de ser engraçado ver locais como a Fóia com temperatura mais baixa do que locais com neve como Trancoso ou a Guarda. Às 15h seguia com 1.7ºc apenas. No Caldeirão Almodôvar(Cerro do Negro) seguia com apenas 5.2ºc bem mais frio que todo o Alentejo incluindo Portalegre. Talvez seja pela camada de nuvens que origina menor insolação...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Fev 2013 às 17:05)

Granizo em Monte Gordo, V.R.S.A.






Foi o unico elemento branco que por aqui apareceu a cotas baixas.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 17:31)

Graupel, água-neve e neve a partir dos cerca de 650-700m na Serra, ainda há alguma acumulada, e muita aos 1025m, apesar de já não ser tanta. As nuvens estão brutais, grandes colunas brancas de neve, passando a água


----------



## mesteves (28 Fev 2013 às 17:45)

boas tardes. o dia por ponte de sor amanheceu muito frio e com uma chuva que as vezes parecia, ou era, neve a cair dum ceu cinza alaranjado muito uniforme. durante a noite choveu muito e ás vezes notavasse que trazia algo mais sólido. mais pa tarde o sol apareceu e a temperatura subiu. fui dar um pulinho a s.mamede e a paisagem está maravilhosa. não cheguei a subir ao topo mas um pouco mais abaixo a acumulação era bastante. praticamente todo o caminho desde Ponte de sor a portalegre a visão da serra bem branquinha esteve presente. 7 kms a seguir a ponte de sor já dava para ver a serra e o seu manto. ontem á tarde é que foi curioso, durante um forte aguaceiro, caiu neve em flocos enormes e chegou a branquejar no chao, o mesmo tambem aconteceu na cidade de abrantes.


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 18:54)

Video da queda de neve em Montemor:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=544588948907665


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 19:02)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*



SpiderVV disse:


> Graupel, água-neve e neve a partir dos cerca de 650-700m na Serra, ainda há alguma acumulada, e muita aos 1025m, apesar de já não ser tanta. As nuvens estão brutais, grandes colunas brancas de neve, passando a água



Pois é, pena não ter chegado a fotografar nenhuma, mas percebia-se as cortinas brancas a sair delas!

Estou neste momento no topo da S. de São Mamede. 

Muito frio, a neve que ainda resiste jà tem uma fina camada de gelo. A temperatura varia entre os 0C e os 2C.

Isto parece. S. da Estrela aos fins de semana, uma multidão de gente (pais e avós com os pequenotes aos saltos por todo lado). Nunca tinha visto tanta gente por aqui!
Só cá falta a GNR, a Protecção Civil e a venda de queijos! Hehehe

Aqui vão umas fotos.






















A avaliar pelas condições da neve no solo, isto deve ter tido umas centenas de visitantes hoje. E a fitinha da GNR, que habitualmente corta a estrada, lá estava de lado na estrada que dá acesso ao ponto mais alto da serra. Por isso fiz bem em ter escolhido Marvão para passar o dia. Estive quase sempre sozinho. Eu a máquina e a neveeeee .

Comparado com o Norte e Centro, em especial zona da Guarda e Trancoso, isto não foi nada. Mas é bom não esquecer que estamos no Alentejo e só em Marvão, este ano é a terceira queda de neve. Sendo esta a "mãe de todas as quedas de neve" do ano e dos últimos anos.
Acabou por haver nem mais precipitação que a que dava o GFS.

Abraço à comunidade Meteptiana!


----------



## dASk (28 Fev 2013 às 19:03)

Boas tardes, vou este fim de semana até Marvão e ao alto de S.Mamede gostava de saber se ainda é possivel vislumbrar alguma neve ou o que acumulou não aguenta 2 diazinhos? possivelmente já só vou ver gelo...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 19:03)

Muito bom, vi isso daqui, que ainda havia muita neve. Na volta fui pela estrada do boletim meteorológico (nome curioso, é onde se situa a EMA do IPMA ) e começou a escassear a neve.

7,8ºC.


----------



## mesteves (28 Fev 2013 às 19:24)

Que interessante, á pouco observavasse desde Montargil (Ponte de Sor) direção Este, nuvens que deixavam escapar cortinas de neve. Já não esperava isso por estas horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Fev 2013 às 19:51)

É normal visto que a cota de neve ainda não está extremamente alta. 7,3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2013 às 19:54)

Estremoz (hoje):


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2013 às 19:59)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2013*



dASk disse:


> Boas tardes, vou este fim de semana até Marvão e ao alto de S.Mamede gostava de saber se ainda é possivel vislumbrar alguma neve ou o que acumulou não aguenta 2 diazinhos? possivelmente já só vou ver gelo...



Não te quero induzir em erro, mas amanhã a temperatura máxima já subir um pouco, para além disto temos o gentio que por lá andou hoje e certamente ainda amanhã.

A conseguires ver alguma coisa acho que será na serra. Mas em pouca quantidade, mais nas zonas sombrias do topo. Mas vai logo cedinho. De qualquer modo, com ou sem neve, são locais bem bonitos a visitar! :thumbup:


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2013 às 20:42)

Que grande nevão em Marvão! Fantástico!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2013 às 20:50)

Pequena reportagem de queda de neve na Serra de S.Mamede, hoje de manhã! 
Estrada de acesso ao pico de S. Mamede, encerrada durante a manhã.


----------



## Stromberg (28 Fev 2013 às 21:31)

Em São Sebastião da Giesteira a uma cota de 380 mts começou a nevar por volta das 4h30 ate sensivelmente as 5h15 como podem ver pelas imagens, no concelho de Évora foi o unico local onde nevou, já ha 7 anos atras tinha caido um nevão impressionante que deixou a aldeia isolada durante 15 horas.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Fev 2013 às 22:02)

Video SIC sobre neve no Alto Alentejo:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sic-Portalegre/216608521786250


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2013 às 22:23)

Estremoz (resumo do dia de hoje):

Temperatura máxima = 10,8 ºC (16h11)
Temperatura mínima = 1,2 ºC (08h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*A manhã começou com períodos de chuva por volta das 06h00; vento moderado de leste. A partir das 7h45, a chuva deu lugar a queda de neve que se prolongou até cerca das 08h50; começou a nevar com uma temperatura de 2,5 ºC. Melhoria do tempo no resto do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,1 ºC (dia 15); Temp. mínima = *1,2 ºC* (dia 28).


----------



## Redfish (28 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

Boas

Temperatura á pouco no carro dum vizinho meu...

Correndo o risco se ser falivel a temperatura registada sinto que o dia amanhecerá com um geada monumental....

temperaturas de - 3, -4 poderao ocorrer na minha zona....


----------

